# Como grabar placas para impresos (Ataque quimico)



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2007)

*Como grabar placas para impresos*

Desde hace un tiempo vengo posteando pequeños TIP´S sobre como mejorar el ataque químico de las placas para impresos, esta es una recopilación y alguno que otro agregado.

*1)	Donde colocar el percloruro (Nunca usé el otro producto ácido):*
Lo que mejor resultado me dio fueron los bidones de agua destilada de 5 L, les corte la parte superior con un cuter tratando de dejarlos con la mayor profundidad posible.

​
*2)	Como calentar el liquido:*
Existen muchas posibilidades, una es a baño Maria (Se coloca el recipiente dentro de otro que contiene solo agua y este a su vez al fuego), al calentarse este se transmite el calor al percloruro suavemente, al llegar a unos 50º  esta listo para usarse.
Yo lo que hice para no hacer desastres en la cocina de mi casa fue comprar un calefactor eléctrico de peceras, le cambie el ajuste y con este caliento el brebaje, tarda pero como posee termostato no hay riesgo.

*3)	Batido*
Para que el ataque sea más efectivo, hay que estar removiendo constantemente el líquido, si no se efectúa esto, la película de líquido que esta en contacto con el cobre se agota (En su capacidad de grabado) y pierde eficiencia.
Esto se puede efectuar con algo para revolver o mediante un sistema más técnico.
Nuevamente vamos a la casa de venta de artículos para mascotas (Ya fuimos a comprar el calefactor) y compramos un aireador para peceras, una piedra porosa y la manguera correspondiente.
Con este agregado creamos una corriente de burbujas dentro del percloruro, esto produce que el grabado sea muchísimo mas veloz y la calidad del mismo también aumenta (Trazos mas nítidos y definidos), también mejora (Evitándolo) el efecto de corrosión de cobre por debajo del trazado, esto debilita las pistas al quitarles cuerpo y aumenta las posibilidades de que se despegue al ser soldado.
La cuestión de velocidad es más por tratar de lograr calidad que por la velocidad en si misma.

Dos colegas comentaron lo siguiente:

El Nombre comento la posibilidad de emplear un compresor recuperado de una heladera, este se puede usar para generar las burbujas y el calentamiento del líquido

Ciri comento la posibilidad de colocar una manguera con muchos agujeritos en el fondo del recipiente para lograr las burbujas, este es el método que se emplea industrialmente con serpentinas de caño perforado.

Son ambos muy válidos, todo depende de la envergadura de la instalación de grabado químico.
En las épocas de mas trabajo (En mi caso) tenia un bidón de 30L lleno en ¾ partes con percloruro y para las burbujas empleaba la manguera y un pequeño compresor de aerografía.

*4)	Como fijar la placa*
Lo ideal para optimizar el ataque es que la placa flote sobre el percloruro, como el pertinax solo flota por la tensión superficial del líquido, en cuanto este se mueve, la placa se va a pique.
Solución: del lado posterior al cobre le pegan una cinta adhesiva y a esta un alambre que no permita que la placa se hunda, la mantenga en su lugar y la exponga a las burbujas en la mejor forma.




​
*5)	Concentración del líquido*
Por un motivo que desconozco el percloruro me dio mejor resultado diluyéndolo un poco, le agregaba un 15% de agua.

*6)	Donde comprarlo*
O mejor donde NO comprarlo, nunca compren este liquido en una casa de electrónica, les cobraran una fortuna por algo que es bastante económico.
Busquen una casa de productos químicos, y ya que van averigüen si tiene “Piedra pómez” en polvo es muy buena para preparar el cobre antes de ser pintado o impreso, frotando la placa virgen con viruta de acero (La mas fina) agua y la piedra pómez le quedara el cobre perfecto.

En otras épocas se conseguía un polvo limpiador (Puloid o algo así) que contenía este polvo y era buenísimo para pulir las placas.

*7)	El oxido del cobre dificulta el ataque químico*
Cuando preparan la placa, la pulen, la imprimen o pintan y lo mas rápido posible la atacan, si se forman manchas de oxido en el cobre el ataque no será parejo.

*8)	Protección luego del ataque químico*
Inmediatamente luego del ataque químico se debe lavar la placa con abundante agua, si se produjo socavado del cobre (El percloruro se fue metiendo por debajo de la película de cobre) este sigue trabajando carcomiendo el trazado por debajo de la superficie.
Una vez lavada y perfectamente seca la placa, se vuelve a pulir y se le da una pintada de flux, en estas condiciones la placa ya esta protegida y lista para ser armada.



Saludos y felices impresos.

Edit:
Agregue una obra de mi mas fino arte, comentarios respecto de este por favor abstenerse.


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2007)

Eso es lo que quería ver hace un tiempo.. como quedaba.. hecho!..

Igual, como leí por ahí.. en blanquito.. quedan más lindos.. pero no me voy a quejar, negro me gusta..

Pregunta..

Las impresoras laser no imprimen en blanco no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Las laser comunes solo imprimen en negro
Las laser color son mas coloridas

Pero puedes imprimir en inverso, todo negro y los trazos quedan en nada (Transparentes)


----------



## ciri (Dic 15, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Las laser comunes solo imprimen en negro
> Las laser color son mas coloridas
> 
> Pero puedes imprimir en inverso, todo negro y los trazos quedan en nada (Transparentes)



Todo negro?.. mm.. no se me hace que quede muy linda la apariencia de la placa, y si llegara a tener un corto, tinta laser recalentada?.. mm.. creo que se sumaría un lindo olor al coctel de componentes quemados..

Estuve preguntando y parece que si... tengo que probar sobre un acetato transparente, porque en una hoja no se va a ver..


----------



## f_point (Ene 1, 2008)

Excelente metodo! Yo habia visto algo similar pero hecho con acetato (transparencias). Y debido a los malos resultados que a menudo generaba, decidi alejarme de ese metodo y preferi siempre mandarlas a hacer al laboratorio de circuitos impresos de mi universidad (pagando un precio, claro esta).

La clave esta precisamente en el papel glossy! Este se deshace facilmente con agua ^_^ y no el acetato, que al ser plastico no se disuelve, y al arrancarlo, se lleva el toner de regreso consigo.

Dentro de unas semanas me movere para probar este metodo, y si me funciona (no veo por que no) hasta me comprare un impresor laser 

Gracias por los tips.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2008)

Pues en lo mismo ando yo: comprarme una impresora laser. La cuestión viene cuando me quedan retoques de papel transfer por hay y en los centros de copiados no los aceptan con la escusita del atasco. :evil:


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 3, 2008)

yo en el trabajo tengo multifuncion con injectores o  laser  (siempre alguna fotocopia,de un circuito y lo imprimo ! VIVA MI LABURO!) 

una cosa Fogonazo si podes agrega una foto de una placa terminada que hallas hecho o alguin que lo haga eho con el procedimiento de Fogonazo asi vemos como queda! 

salu2 y gracias!


----------



## totung (Ene 7, 2008)

oigan creen que se pueda modificar una impresora laser para que imprima directamente el toner a la placa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

totung dijo:
			
		

> oigan creen que se pueda modificar una impresora laser para que imprima directamente el toner a la placa?




No se puede, ya lo intente hace rato y no se transfiere bien la imagen.

Esto si se puede

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/imprimir-pcb-s-forma-directa-11452/


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ene 17, 2008)

Tema por de mas excelente, muy claro y practico, solo tengo un detalle a preguntar.

se dice que cuando terminas el trabajo con la placa inmediatamente le pases FLUX , seguro en mi pais no tiene ese nombre porque no lo he podido encontrar , podriann explicarme que producto es en detalle , para pedirlo para lo que es en vez de por nombre , gracias, a todo por los conocimientos que comparten, que hacen que nosotros personas de pocos conocimiento y experiencia, pero que nos encanta el mundo electronico podamos realizar circuitos, aplicaciones, proyectos y obtener conocimientos , como yo lo hago en este foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Flux : Tal vez esto te ayude

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/


----------



## Sfinge (May 2, 2008)

Que Diferencia existe entre la impresion con impresora laser con la impresora de inyectores, Funcionaria igual o habria que esperar mas tiempo para que pegue el pcb?


----------



## thelscIVRF (May 2, 2008)

me parece que con injeccion de tinta no se puede hacer porque la tinta no se pega y ademas se borra al entrar en contacto con liquidos


----------



## santiago (May 2, 2008)

ya he probado que rellenando con tinta indeleble los cartuchos se puede
salu2


----------



## Manonline (May 20, 2008)

Se podra modificar una Lexmark 1150 (Multifuncion) para imprimir directamente sobre la placa virgen? Digo porque tengo una que funciona perfectamente pero no tiene la bandeja de alimentacion y como tengo impresora laser, ni uso las chorro a tinta.

gracias de anteMANO.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> Se podra modificar una Lexmark 1150 (Multifuncion) para imprimir directamente sobre la placa virgen? Digo porque tengo una que funciona perfectamente pero no tiene la bandeja de alimentacion y como tengo impresora laser, ni uso las chorro a tinta.
> 
> gracias de anteMANO.




En alguna parte del foro hay un post sobre la reforma de una inkjet para hacer placas


----------



## Manonline (May 21, 2008)

Antes que nada gracias por responder Fogonazo. 
Vi una sobre una Epson C84, pero antes de desarmar la que tengo queria saber si es posible la modificacion y si el proceso es similar.
  Los cartuchos hay que cargarlos con tinta indeleble de igual densidad, no?

gracias,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (May 24, 2008)

Buenass... resulta que conecte la Lexmark X1150 (multifuncion) e instale sus drivers... todo perfecto salvo cuando voy a imprimir, que me dice que ponga papel en el "alimentador automatico" (el cual no tengo)... me fije por todos lados y no vi ningun botoncito o ranura que le haga saber a la impresora que esta puesto o no el alimentador.

Alguien conoce esta impresora y sabe como omitir el alimentador?

Vi tambien qe esta impresora imprimir horizontalmente y lo unico qe expulsa la hoja para arriba es un plastico en diagonal, el cual pienso cortar con calor para que la hoja/plaqueta salga en la misma direccion que la impresion.

gracias por todo,
mano.


----------



## Manonline (May 24, 2008)

jajajaja acabo de hacer andar la impresora... resulta qe la pieza que me falta no es la bandeja de alimentacion, sino la bandeja de recoleccion... y las hojas se ponen del lado de arriba... asi que la impresora ahoa esta imprimiendo, salvo por los cartuchos qe estan sequisimos los cuales acabo de poner en remojo...

ahora solo me falta hacerle el agujero para poder meter las plaquetas y alguna base qe las soporte para qe e peso no haga palanca...

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Don Barredora (May 26, 2008)

Sacando una fotocopia de un circuito sobre el papel Glossy en una fotocopiadora y usando el metodo de la plancha. Funciona?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

pablovila dijo:
			
		

> Sacando una fotocopia de un circuito sobre el papel Glossy en una fotocopiadora y usando el metodo de la plancha. Funciona?



Esto lo comente por otro lado, pero es igualmente valido



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Algunas fotocopiadoras y/o impresora laser emplean un tipo de toner (Tinta seca) que no se transfiere o lo hace muy mal.
> Ante la duda hacer fotocopia o impresion en otra maquina, distinta marca y/o modelo.


----------



## Ardogan (May 26, 2008)

Je, a mí no me querían fotocopiar con papel glossy en ninguna fotocopiadora, decían que el plástico del papel glossy se podía derrertir con la alta temperatura del rodillo, otros que no querían gastarse en explicaciones: "no trabajamos con ese papel" (y andá a reclamarle a Gardel, con versito y todo). Por suerte conseguí una impresora láser y ya no tuve que andar como pelotita de pinball entre cybers y fotocopiadoras.


----------



## jomicaro (Jun 11, 2008)

Un saludo para fogonazo y c3p0, los felicito por los datos que nos dan y en forma gratuita.
gracias muchachos.


----------



## luis esteban (Jul 4, 2008)

No hay duda alguna que hemos visto unos sistemas geniales, pero hay otra forma muy rapida de quitar todo el cobre sobrante.
Y es añadir al acido clorhidrido que se consigue facil en farmacias agua oxigenada a 110º ( volumenes, que tambien de encuentra en farmacias) la mezcla es simple y depende de la cantidad de rapidez que queramos. Asi cuanta mas particulas de de oxigeno mas rapido es el proceso. Ojo el ácido es altamente toxico extremar las precausiones.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 5, 2008)

una vez terminado el proceso de atacado, que se hace con el acido sobrante? (me refiero al de acido clorhidrico y agua oxigenada) se puede reutilizar? como se neutraliza su acidez? contamina? 

pregunto todo esto porqe me aburri de esperar al cloruro ferrico. en cambio vi un video del proceso con el acido este y hasta senti adrenalina jajajajaa 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## guillegalian (Jul 5, 2008)

oye mira yo estudie electronica 6 años ......... y la mejor manera es acerla tu ..... sin alluda de nadie ........  tu crear el circuito impreso diseñarlo a tu manera ser original ....   usar una placa de cobre como simple o doble fas  cuadricularla y pintarla con indelebre a tu manera  y como tu lo desees .......  y luego acerle el ataque quimico con cloruro ferrico  a baño maria es la mejor manera .......   ace 10 años q creo circuitos impreso es mas trabajo para una compania diseñando placas pero bueeeeeeee  en esa compania lo ace todo las maquinas solo diseñas tu impreso mediante software y a la casera en una hoja cuadricualda ....  per es el mejor diseño es propio original a tu manera los componentes lo ubicas donde te gusten son tus pistas y todo tuyo ok  ..................bueno esa es mi opinion


----------



## luis esteban (Jul 8, 2008)

No para nada, una vez utilizado es dificilmente recuperable, ya que en el proceso queda disuelto todo el cobre el acido y por supuesto el agua oxigenada a 110 volumenes pierde sus propiedades. Que se puede hacer con el sobrante. Facil es muy buen desastascador de tuberias de las casas. Ojo que seas de pvc o derivados plasticos.


----------



## Manonline (Jul 8, 2008)

jaja que bueno seria para alguien qe vive con las cañerías tapadas... porque tantos atacados quimicos dejaría muchos sobrantes... se puede tirar a la cloaca? hay qe neutralizar las propiedades acidas? como?

gracias 
mano.


----------



## Elvic (Jul 8, 2008)

saludos 

bueno no se si es exactamente lo que están buscando 
Como regenerar El cloruro Férrico

Pero le supongo este enlace

http://www.fer.nu/placas/regenerar cloruro ferrico.htm

Nota: yo no le comprobado


----------



## belpmx (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola... vivo en méxico y no consigo un papel adecuado pregunto por papel glossy y no saben, pregunto por ilustración y me daun tipo de carton como de 3 mm de grosor...
Por favor alguien digame el nombre de algun papel que usen


----------



## mabauti (Ago 21, 2008)

puedes utilizar el papel fotografico, y si se te hace demasiado grueso utiliza el de las revistas o catalogos que se siente resbaloso al tocarlo.


----------



## belpmx (Ago 21, 2008)

hoooo, muchas gracias, oye no consigo la "lana de acero" puedo usar una lija de agua (en méico la llaman así) de la mas fina que hay. Y gracias por eso del papel en cuanto pueda lo probare. Gracias compadre!


----------



## Manonline (Ago 23, 2008)

la lana de acero es la viruta de acero que se usa en la cocina para sacar la comida pegada... hay dos tipos... una gruesa y una fina... se usa la fina para dejar bien brillante a la placa...


----------



## Elvic (Ago 23, 2008)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> hoooo, muchas gracias, oye no consigo la *"lana de acero"* puedo usar una lija de agua (en méico la llaman así) de la mas fina que hay. Y gracias por eso del papel en cuanto pueda lo probare. Gracias compadre!



hola solo como dato menciono esto:

pues yo en lo particular utilizo la fibra igual de esas que se usan en la cocina,  pero este
son de las verdes o negras o no se que tantos colores, hay pero mas bien se reconocen las verdes 

y me han dado buen resultado y no se desbaratan tanto como las de fibra de acero.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 24, 2008)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> hay qe neutralizar las propiedades acidas? como?



facil, agregale a la mezcla bicarbonato de sodio. siempre que trabaje con acidos tuve al lado un tarro de bicarbonato de sodio abierto y listo para usar. el bicarbonato de sodio o carbonato de sodio(causa menos efecto) tiene la propiedad de ser completamente opuesto a los acidos, por ende al mezclarlos la solucion queda "no acida". claro que para no dudar hay que ponerle bastante. esto del bicarbonato me ha salvado las manos mas de una vez. saludos


----------



## Adán González (Nov 21, 2008)

Deseo compartirles que: las placas se disuelven muy bien en segundos con una mezcla 50%/50% de:
ácido clorhídrico, conocido también como soda caustica líquida y el otro líquido es agua oxigenada volumen 40 también conocida como peróxido.
     Se debe proceder en un ambiente bien ventilado porque los gases que produce son dañinos, los residuos pueden dañar las cañerías de mala calidad. Corroe los circuitos impresos mal transferidos. El acabado es perfecto cuando la trasferencia es confiable. El ácido clorhidrico y el peróxido los venden en farmacias, probablemente tengan que encargar que les preparen el peróxido porque normalmente solo se consigue en volumen 20 y este no sirve. Se tiene que utilizar bata de manga larga, guantes de hule para las mano y vicera para los ojos (por si las moscas), debe reposar el recipiente sobre una pila o lababo con otro recipiente con agua para detener el proceso químico cuando la mezcla deje de burbujear y haya quemado la placa. La mezcla usada no debe volver a utilizarse porque no funciona. Para uso frecuente se requerirá un galón de cada líquido. Se deben mezclar los líquidos hasta el último momento antes de sumergír la placa sin quemar. Cualquier extensión en estas explicaciones con gusto se las compartiré, saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 29, 2008)

Adán González dijo:
			
		

> Deseo compartirles que: las placas se disuelven muy bien en segundos con una mezcla 50%/50% de:
> ácido clorhídrico, conocido también como soda caustica líquida y el otro líquido es agua oxigenada volumen 40 también conocida como peróxido.



No se en aquella parte del planeta, pero en la mayoria del mundo, decir ácido clorhidrico y decir soda cáustica son dos cosas TOTALMENTE diferentes.

Ácido clorídrico
Hydrocloric acid (hay un error de spelling no se donde)
Ácido muriático
Cloruro de hidrogeno
"Agua fuerte"
HCl
Se consigue en las ferreterias como decapante y desoxidante

Soda cáustica
Natrium Hidroxide
Sosa cáustica
Hidróxido de Sodio
NaOH
Se consigue comunmente como limpiador de desagues.

Agua oxigenada.
Hydrogen peroxide
Peróxido de hidrógeno.
Dióxido de hidrógeno
H2O2
Se consigue en las farmacias hasta 40 u 80 volumenes. En otros lugares a mas de 100

Si uno pone soda cáustica con agua oxigenada, no pasara nada (o no lo deseado) a la hora de atacar la placa.

Esa relacion a veces fuinciona mejor con una parte de ácido, una de agua oxigenada, y otra de agua comun, dependiendo de la pureza del ácido y los volumenes del peróxido.

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 29, 2008)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Hola... vivo en méxico y no consigo un papel adecuado pregunto por papel glossy y no saben, pregunto por ilustración y me daun tipo de carton como de 3 mm de grosor...
> Por favor alguien digame el nombre de algun papel que usen


Es de suponer que no es "papel para liar". Si es para la plancha con impresora laser usa el papel de las revistas porno... esto... de las revistas que llevan imágenes a color. 
No te preocupes que solo se pega el toner. No te aparece ninguna foto obscena en la placa.
Eso si, Pierde tiempo en la limpieza y si puedes lija fina. La placa queda de cine.

Suerte

PD. Espero estar en el hilo correcto ya que papel hay de muchos tipos


----------



## perik (Dic 5, 2008)

Los circuitos impresos en españa ,Madrid donde yo vivo,el precio real en una tienda de electrónica es exageradamente caro.y lo peor que te están vendiendo productos camuflados y de un precio realmente ridículo.
  La placa no hay mas remedio q gastarse las pelas ,pero con el acido ,tela..... 
 El bote de ácido clorhídrico yo lo sustituyo por agua fuerte 0,69 Euros Litro y perborato de sodio ,en la farmacia un kilo me costo 7 Euros y tienes para aburrirte de hacer placas.
  En la tiende de electrónica  3/4 litro de ácido * + 50 gramos o menos de perborato de sodio vale 16 Eurazos.
    Si no tienes insoladora ponlo al sol unos 15 minutos y queda perfecto.
  Para revelar la placa creo q se puede utilizar sosa caustica ,aunque yo no lo he utilizado nunca.
  Probadlo merece la pena ....Y mas con la q esta cayendo ahora ........


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 5, 2008)

hola amigos, lo que yo hago es esto.
un dia el percloluro ya no hacia absolutamente nada a la placa y busque información, y lo que termine haciendo para renovar el percloruro fue simplemente poner percloluro en un recipiente luego la placa y agua oxigenada yo consegui de 50 volumenes a 9 pesos argentinos y listo, y no es tan peligroso como otros ataques acidos que lei aqui en el foro.
pongan de a poquito el agua oxigenada y vayan viendo que sucede.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 5, 2008)

Viktor:

Lo que hace el agua oxigenada es permitir que el hierro se oxide un poco para poder levantar un poco más de cobre. No funciona de por si, sino que "hace tirar un poco" al cloruro que ya esta muy baqueteado. Si le pones un chorrito de clorhidrico tambien vas a tener resultados por un tiempo más, pero tarde o temprano, el cloruro dice basta, y hay que cambiarlo.

Obvio que con tal de tirar hacemos lo que venga jaja.


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 6, 2008)

alguien podria poner una lista de los tipos depapel qe se desarman más rapido con el agua? asi hay varias opciones a la hora de comprar,, i si es posible en orden jaja me ayudaria mucho,, desde ya mucha gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2008)

Dando vueltas por "La Internete" encontré este tutorial (Estas cosas me pasan por no patentar las ideas) que explica con bonitas fotos lo que comente en la primer página del post.

http://r-luis.xbot.es/lectores/files/impresos.pdf


----------



## rebomiito (Dic 10, 2008)

una cosa fogonazo.. pregunto.. el acido no tiene que estar tibio?

muchas gracias..


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ........
> 2)	Como calentar el liquido:
> Existen muchas posibilidades, una es a baño Maria (Se coloca el recipiente dentro de otro que contiene solo agua y este a su vez al fuego), al calentarse este se transmite el calor al percloruro suavemente, al llegar a unos 50º  esta listo para usarse.
> Yo lo que hice para no hacer desastres en la cocina de mi casa fue comprar un *calefactor eléctrico de peceras*, le cambie el ajuste y con este caliento el brebaje, tarda pero como posee termostato no hay riesgo.........



Primer página del post


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 10, 2008)

repito:

el cloruro férrico no es un ácido, es una sal disuelta.

asi como el cloruro de sodio es sal de mesa.

esta explicación es solo a modo informaciónrmativo, para q no piensen q es ácido, el cloruro férrico no puede quemar como un ácido, no es peligroso, pero si es toxico. no lo consuman.

saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 10, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> el cloruro férrico no puede quemar como un ácido, no es peligroso, pero si es toxico. no lo consuman.



Estem....

El cloruro ferrico es altamente oxidante.

La materia organica es altamente oxidable.

La piel es materia organica.

---> El cloruro ferrico hace percha la piel.

Saludos!


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 12, 2008)

hace percha la piel? si tenes piel de metal puede ser (?

jaja ni idea siempre lo use i no me hace nada a la pieel,,


PERO NUNCA PUEDO HACER PLACAS GRANDES I QE ME QEDEN PERFECTAS COMO LAS CHIQITAS
si tienen algun concejo, los acepto con mucho cariño jaaj


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2008)

chiqoelectro dijo:
			
		

> hace percha la piel? si tenes piel de metal puede ser (?
> 
> jaja ni idea siempre lo use i no me hace nada a la pieel,,


En contactos breves no pasa nada, si el contacto es mas prolongado puede que llegues a ver tus huesos sin radiogrfia alguna. 



> PERO NUNCA PUEDO HACER PLACAS GRANDES I QE ME QEDEN PERFECTAS COMO LAS CHIQITAS
> si tienen algun concejo, los acepto con mucho cariño jaaj


El problema de la placas "Grandes" es el de transferir uniformemente el "Toner" a la placa virgen, esta es muy dificil que apoye totalmente "Plano" y que la distribución de la presión sea pareja.
Si tienes cerca de tu casa alguna casa que hagan estampado en caliete, lleva tu original impreso, tu placa y pideles que te lo transfiern ellos, esta gente posee unas plnchas gigantes y acolchadas que garantiazan una distribución uniforme.
También puedes intentar dar mucha presión (Manualmente) a la plancha para mejorar la unifomidad, mucha presión es apoyarte sobre la plancha con casi todo el cuerpo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> chiqoelectro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactamente, Lo primero que se nota es sequedad y manchas, ademas de ablandamiento de las uñas... despues empiezan los verdaderos problemas.

Que no sea inmediato o que no lo notemos facilmente no significa que el daño no exista.

Conclusion: Bañarse con otra cosa.


----------



## chiqoelectro (Dic 13, 2008)

aap mira vos, mi ex profesor de quimica me decia lo mismo pero ni bola je :s ook, entonces voi a tratar de tomar otra cosa en el desayuno,,

de la ropa no sale con nada no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2008)

chiqoelectro dijo:
			
		

> aap mira vos, mi ex profesor de quimica me decia lo mismo pero ni bola je :s ook, entonces voi a tratar de tomar otra cosa en el desayuno,,
> 
> de la ropa no sale con nada no?


De la ropa sale únicamente "cortando" el trozo de tela manchado 



			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> .....Que no sea inmediato o que no lo notemos facilmente no significa que el daño no exista.
> 
> Conclusion: Bañarse con otra cosa.


Tampoco es conveniente tomar percloruro, cae indigesto.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola gente, les consulto, estoy con ganas de armar la "pecera" del link de fogonazo para realizar el ataque del cobre.
Buscando un dispositivo para calentar el cloruro férrico, conseguí esto.

Es un calentador que usan para el agua, pero como pueden ver, es metálico... quería saber si podré usarlo igual o se deteriorará rápidamente por acción del cloruro? Mi idea es obviamente colocarlo sólo cuando realizo el ataque luego debería sacarlo y limpiarlo.

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Dic 22, 2008)

Esta bien que uses ese calefactor, pero la tecnica es calentar otro recipiente solo con agua y colocar el cloruro en otro recipiente (baño maria), para que no tengas problemas de corrosión. Usa envases no metalicos para colocar el cloruro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente, les consulto, estoy con ganas de armar la "pecera" del link de fogonazo para realizar el ataque del cobre.
> Buscando un dispositivo para calentar el cloruro férrico, conseguí esto:......


NO creo que *ese* acero inoxidable soporte al percloruro, tampoco estoy seguro que sea acero inoxidable, me parece que es niquelado.

Si no quieres comprar un calentador de peceras, lo puedes hacer con un tubo de ensayo, un poco de arena y algunas resistencias de 27K 0,5W, armas series de 2 resistencias y varias series en paralelo (unas 30 resistencias en total), las metes dentro del tubo de ensayo y rellenas con arena, alimentas con 220VCA, hay que tratar de evitar que las resistencias toquen el vidrio.
Lo sellas con pegamento de caucho sintético sacando un cable con un enchufe y tienes tu calefactor.
No es muy rápido para calentar (Unos 13W) pero calentara y es seguro de usar.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola zopilote, si, ese método es el que utilicé siempre pero me gustó la idea de armar la "pecera" con la bomba de aire para hacer burbujas. El tema es que la pecera es grande como para poner en otro recipiente a baño maría, y estoy buscando otro método para calentar el cloruro.

Fogonazo, gracias por la respuesta, ya me pongo a revisar el método que me recomendás.

PD: si, comprar el calentador de peceras es la opción más válida, sólo que encontré ese que muestro acá en casa y tal vez podía utilizarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 22, 2008)

Me parece que por el precio que tienen esos calentadores se podria probar...

Salen bastante mas baratos que los de pecera. Lo que si habria que ver es si es cromado, niquelado, inoxidable o que.

Si es inoxidable deberia andar, el cloruro lo mancha un poco pero no penetra. Si es niquel deberia estar por encima del hierro y no oxidarse.

Habria que probarlo y tener mucho cuidado con como avanza el deteriro.

Otra alternativa es hacer el baño maria alreves, poner el calentador en un recipiente pequeño con agua o aceite (no de comer) y meterlo en la pecera. El recipiente preferentemente enlozado.

Asi salvas el calentador y ganas velocidad de calentamiento, ya que tenes mas potencia.

Tambien hay que considerar que no esta termostatizado.

Saludos.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 22, 2008)

No está nada mal la idea del baño maría al revés, de colocar un frasco de vidrio con agua dentro de la pecera  y ahí el calentador. Ya que es muy barato y los materiales son ordinarios, no me arriesgo a poner el calentador directo sobre el cloruro.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Elvic (Dic 23, 2008)

saludos, 

Creo que se puede solucionar la situación de calentar el cloruro, con uno de estos calentadores de peceras, "son de cristal (vidrio)" y bien pueden funcionar.

quizá no llegue a una temperatura muy elevada, pero creo que para el caso si serian de utilidad y se cumpliría el objetivo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> .......quizá no llegue a una temperatura muy elevada........


NO se debe calentar el percloruro a mas de unos 35-45º

1) Larga vapores tóxicos.
2) Corroe la placa con efecto de "Socavado", va comiendo por debajo de la pintura protectora.

Lo mas efectivo, rápido y preciso son las burbujas, si el percloruro se encuentra ligeramente caliente mejor, pero sin exagerar.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 23, 2008)

Con solo dejar el envace del cloruro en la azotea y le caliente los rayos del sol esta bien, yo le caliento de esa manera, y si es de noche la botella le sumergo en agua caliente por un rato (no exagerar con la temperatura), y las placas las dejo flotando en el liquido ( se ve que el cobre se decanta al fondo).


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 23, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> No está nada mal la idea del baño maría al revés, de colocar un frasco de vidrio con agua dentro de la pecera  y ahí el calentador. Ya que es muy barato y los materiales son ordinarios, no me arriesgo a poner el calentador directo sobre el cloruro.



Mejor que vidrio, de acero esmaltado.
Mientras no se te pique el esmalte te va a durar mucho.
Para controlar la temperatura te podes hacer vos mismo un termostatito con un integrado, termocupla o hasta una termoresistencia.

Segun mi experiencia la temperatura es un factor mas importante que la agitacion. Si se eleva la temperatura los potenciales bajan y la reaccion ocurre más rapido, superando la velocidad de difusion del cloruro a través de la pintura que usamos para proteger la parte que no queremos atacar.
Obvioque no lo vamos a calentar para que hierva. De todos modos tengo mis dudas con respecto a la toxicidad de los vapores que salgan debido al calentamiento en si, ya que el cloruro no es de lo más volatil, como mucho un poquito de cloro que se desprenda.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvic (Dic 23, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Elvic dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




saludos otra ves..

ok, me refería a la comparación,entre este calentador 







y el que propuse...


----------



## belpmx (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola... no se si sea el lugar apropiado, pero estoy tratando de aplicar el método de la plancha para transferir el toner.... y pues llevo tres placas de cobre arruinadas.... la primera por que solo se paso 1/4 de la la imagen, y las otras dos más o menos se copio el diseño... pero se forma un gran burbuja que separa la placa de la cara de cobre...
¿por qué? ¿acaso es mucho calor? la plancho como 1.5 minutus a temperatura máxima con vapor... inmediatamente la coloco en agua como dos minutos, y despues retiro el papel con el dedo con suaves movimientos circulares
¿que hago mal?.... otra pregunta, cuando paso la plancha la tengo que pasar rapido, despacio, o dearla fija unos segundos y despues cambiarla de lugar....
he usado papel fotografico, papel fotografico mate, papel bond normal, el fotografico mate y el papel normal me han dado buenos resultados...
les deo una foto, algo borrosa pero se alcanza a ver la burbuja


----------



## viktor_284 (Dic 23, 2008)

tal ves es mucho vapor y no te sale bien por eso, si no te sale y se copia un poco nomas no te preocupes retiras e papel y limpias con una virulana y de nuevo, prova con el papel de revista y sin vapor, muve constantemente la plancha y por momentos apreta fuerte. y despues al agua y despegas despacio.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 23, 2008)

Hola belpmx, te paso consejos que a mi me han sido muy útiles y con resultados excelentes.
1º luego de limpiar la placa de cobre con lana de acero, pasale detergente o acetona (thinner) para eliminar toda grasitud y permitir una buena adherencia del toner.
2º tiempo de planchado entre 5 y 7 minutos (no menos de 5)
3º colocá una servilleta de papel arriba de la placa al plancharla, con esto lográs que la plancha se deslize fácilmente.
4º dejar remojar la placa en agua hasta que se vean las pistas a través del papel, osea todo el papel se ha empapado con el agua (no pasa con papeles gruesos como los fotográficos), esto toma entre 10 y 20 minutos.
5º usar papel ilustración (no sé cómo lo llamarán allá), es un papel bastante barato, su brillo es intermedio entre un papel normal y un fotográfico y es un poco más grueso que un normal.

Siguiendo esto, estoy obteniendo placas perfectas que no necesitan retoque alguno, espero te sirva...

Saludos


----------



## belpmx (Dic 23, 2008)

De nuevo gracias.....
bueno hago algo parecido a lo que dices mnicolau...
primero con una lija muy fina doy movimientos circulares hasta que queda brillosa la placa
despues doy una limpaida con alcohol isopropilco...
donde si lo dejo muy poco es con la plancha, le voy a bajar la temperatura y hacerlo por mas tiempo...
y eso del agua lo dejo hasta que se ven todas las pistas.
Bueno, voy a probar de diversas formas, en caunto compre otra placa de cobre por que la que tenía ya la recorte y no sale ni otra más...
Haaa y cuando no se pasa bien, hago eso que dices de quitarle el toner, y volverlo a hacer, pero cuando aparecen las burbujas la placa queda inservible...
Saludos, les deseo una calida navidad con todos sus seres queridos, su amigo Pabel.


----------



## santiago61 (Dic 24, 2008)

me paso a mi al igual que belpmx, le di calor 5 min masomenos pero por intervalos no a full, y coloque la placa al agua y se hizo la burbuja,me parecio por que el agua estaba fria o sea de la canilla,a temp. ambiente y esa diferencia de temperatura brusca hizo despegar la lamina de cobre de la placa de silicio,asi que desde ese dia dejo enfriar  un poco la placa hasta que se puede tocar con la mano sin quemarse y recien la pongo a agua, tambien he colocado la placa totalmente fria,(luego de aplicar calor) a el agua y me ha salido perfecta la placa o sea para mi no es necesario apenas terminado de aplicar calor con la plancha,ponerla al agua.todo con fotocopias en papel conmun y corriente, eso si alto toner jeje y con una buena fotocopiadora. bueno ese es mi experiencia espero aporte algo...


saludos. 

FELICES FIESTAS!


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 24, 2008)

Yo también dejo enfriar la placa un rato (media hora) antes de meterla al agua. Y la dejo en agua media hora más. El papel se lo quito desde el centro hacia afuera con los dedos, de a capas. Después con un cepillo de dientes repaso las pistas (siempre queda papel entre las pistas y el plano de masa).
En cuanto al planchado tampoco hay que pasarse, 5 a 10 minutos dependiendo del tamaño de la placa.
La primera vez que pongo la plancha sobre el papel la dejo quieta 20 segundos para que tome calor y el toner empiece a pegar, con buena presión. Después hago lo mismo en el extremo opuesto del papel. Y después si empiezo a mover la plancha.
Mucho cuidado con los bordes, por lo menos a mí siempre me cuestan.
Saludos


----------



## thelscIVRF (Dic 26, 2008)

un consejo mas. 
Yo dejo enfriar la placa un poco(como un minuto o dos)
El agua para meterla la cojo templada (del calentador) y le hecho jabon de este que se usa para la ropa creo que se llama "lagarto".
Al estar el agua templada  se empapa mucho antes el papel y al tener jabon se despega mucho mejor de la placa y no te traes cachos de pistas en el folio. Yo uso papel normal probe con papel fotografico y no se porque ero se me transiere a medias. alomejor porque no aplique suficiente calor



Un saludo y FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## cesartm (Dic 26, 2008)

Con respecto al calentador para usar cloruro férrico, desarme una vieja cafetera que cuenta con uno pero es de aluminio, solo una pregunta, creen que soporte la corrosion? yo creo que no pero lo intentare y dependera de que pase con este y les dire.

Feices Navidad


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 26, 2008)

Para que el papel se desprenda mejor de la placa yo después de pasar la plancha unos 3 minutos , pongo la placa en agua casi hirviendo con lavandina y el papel se desprende mucho mejor. Luego con un cepillo de dientes voy sacando muy de apoco el papel que queda.


----------



## mcrven (Dic 26, 2008)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto al calentador para usar cloruro férrico, desarme una vieja cafetera que cuenta con uno pero es de aluminio, solo una pregunta, creen que soporte la corrosion? yo creo que no pero lo intentare y dependera de que pase con este y les dire.
> 
> Feices Navidad



Amigo, si mal no recuerdo, el Cloruro Férrico no se debe calentar a más de 40 ºC. A temperaturas superiores libera ácido clorídrico que es sumamente corrosivo y, por otro lado, lo podrías aspirar y eso, produciría quemaduras a lo largo de los canales respiratorios.
El calefactor que muestras en la foto, puede ser utilizado en forma indirecta y, siempre y cuando controles su temperatura adecuadamente. Tal cual está, lo colocas debajo de un recipiente en el cual pretendes revelar las placas.

NO SE TE OCURRA INTRODUCIRLO EN LA SOLUCIÓN.

Saludos:


----------



## cesartm (Dic 26, 2008)

Gracias amigo no lo hare.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2008)

http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/aviso/3306403-calentador-para-pecera-marca-tetra-100-w

Potencia = Suficiente como para entibiar bastante rápido.
Corrosión = NO se corroe porque es de vidrio.
Sobre-calentamiento = NO se sobre-calienta porque posee termostato.

Eventual, pero sin termostato y extremadamente económico
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/158345/


----------



## belpmx (Ene 1, 2009)

Hola gracias todos por sus consejos, ya pude hacer algunos PCB con el método de la plancha... realmente no se cual (es) consejo(s) fueron los que me ayudaron por que aplique casi todos...... y se pasa bien la placa.....
Creo que lo que da más trabajo es quitar el papel sin quitar con el las pistas....
Saludos y espero que este sea un año genial para todos
Pabel..


----------



## cesartm (Ene 2, 2009)

Para quitar lo ultimos restos de papel manten tu placa impresa en agua tibia por un tiempo y despues quita los pedacito de papel con un cepillo de dientes de cerdas suaves, si de todas formas se caen las pistas dale una retocada con un marcador permanente.


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 16, 2009)

de lujo los aportes me acaban de ayudar la bola....si se les cae por ahi en saber como hago los calculos para que un mosfet entre en corte y saturacion se los agradeceria.....ahora si voy a quemar las baqulitas mas rapido


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 16, 2009)

Una duda gente, si uso güantes de goma de los utilizados para lavar/fregar los platos, podré maniuplar el cloruro férrico "sin problemas"?

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 16, 2009)

si sin problemas , mira el percloruro ferrico yo lo he manipulado tambien con las manos y no me ha pasado nada. Aunque prevenir es lo mejor.


----------



## mnicolau (Ene 16, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> si sin problemas , mira el percloruro ferrico yo lo he manipulado tambien con las manos y no me ha pasado nada. Aunque prevenir es lo mejor.



Gracias por la respuesta, claro, mas vale prevenir...


----------



## cesartm (Ene 16, 2009)

Otra cosa que te ayudaria cuando estropeas algo en tu circuito es el tan famoso Circuit Writer, que esta compuesto de una mezcla de de metales conductores y pegamento, hay veces que no te das cuenta si no hasta el final de que una pista no esta unida a una isla o alo que sea que fuere.


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 16, 2009)

ami me a caido con las manos limpias sin nada de guantes y no me ha pasado nada sientes caliente nada mas pero por si acaso lavate con agua corriente si te pasa eso...no es para nada peligroso


----------



## belpmx (Ene 16, 2009)

cesartm dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa que te ayudaria cuando estropeas algo en tu circuito es el tan famoso Circuit Writer, que esta compuesto de una mezcla de de metales conductores y pegamento, hay veces que no te das cuenta si no hasta el final de que una pista no esta unida a una isla o alo que sea que fuere.


Oye, donde compras eso, se ve muy util... eso me ahorraría hacer esos puentes feos de soldadura o tener que agregar un pedazo de alambre...
Saludos...


----------



## sony (Ene 16, 2009)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> cesartm dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ese productoyo lo he visto en las tiendas steren


----------



## cesartm (Ene 16, 2009)

Tienes razon, ahi esta uno similar, pero vale $860 pesos mexicanos + impuestos, que robo!


----------



## belpmx (Ene 16, 2009)

Hola... sony... gracias por el dato esta intersante pero el que venden en esteren es de PLATA imaginate lo ideall contra hombre lobo jajajajaja. Esta carisimo....
Solo fijate en el link... oye si estas en EUA esta carisimo... aca en la pagina esta en 690 con iva incluido  :O
http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=CIR-WOR


----------



## electroaficionado (Ene 16, 2009)

Patico21 dijo:
			
		

> no es para nada peligroso




Lo peligroso es decir que no es para nada peligroso.

No es cianuro pero tampoco es agüita mineral. No se vuelvan paranoicos pero tenganle respeto, ya que ademas mancha todo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2009)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ......No es cianuro pero tampoco es agüita mineral......


*¡ Mira quien apareció ! *
Pregunta al Gerente de Química Avanzada del Foro:
¿ Tengo un frasquito con la dichosa pintura al que se le evaporo el solvente y esta demasiado viscoso, es inmune a thiner o alcohol isopropilico. ¿ Que sigue en la lista de pruebas ?


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 17, 2009)

mmmm mas el problema para no causar polemica en cosas asi mejor posteen mas ayuda con los circuitos impresos....ademas hay que tener precaucion nada mas no somos ninos tampoco...ayuden con mas consejos y dejen de discutir cosas triviales


----------



## mcrven (Ene 17, 2009)

Patico21 dijo:
			
		

> mmmm mas el problema para no causar polemica en cosas asi mejor posteen mas ayuda con los circuitos impresos....ademas hay que tener precaucion nada mas no somos ninos tampoco...ayuden con mas consejos y dejen de discutir cosas triviales



Si te quemas la garganta con vapor de ácido clorhidrico o te manchas con uno se esos marcadores y te abrasas la piel, sabrás lo trivial del tema que están tratando.

Saludos:


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 17, 2009)

claro por su puesto que hay que advertir pero no hacer de eso una novel que no vale la pena...digo yo no la mayoria de ustedes son unos capos en la electronica yo todabia no me toca a prender full pero concidero que hay temas que hay que prestarles mucha mas atensión...ademas ya se advirtio y se tomo en cuenta las prioridades de seguridad que se deben seguir y si uno no hace conciencia de que se dice que podemos hacer tampoco somos ninos


----------



## electroaficionado (Ene 25, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> electroaficionado dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anduve de vacaciones    jejeje... mas bien ocupado y enfermo pero a fines practicos da igual...    

De donde salio la dichosa pintura? Algun dato sobre su uso o demas? Probar Aguarras... A veces el tinher es demasiado cortante.

PS: De acuerdo con no hacer una novela, pero tambien de acuerdo con dejar aclaradas las cosas y datos precisos en el foro.


Saludos


----------



## dandany (Feb 25, 2009)

Buenas! estyoy deneuvo aca poruqe tengo un problema ocn las placas me salen mal mal mal mal mal y por ultimo mal hag ocon el metodo de sacar la fotocopia papel normal bien finito no de revista porno..papel comun bueno le apreto 1 o 2 min y la palca esta hirviendo , tengo mirdo de hacer lo que hice una vez de que se me hicieron ampollas en la paca preciono un poco y dejo que se enfrie un poco y preciono tiro al agua y depedo sale un pedazito todo borroso  no encuentro mi metodo todavia el que me funciono masomenos es el del papel carbonico pero me arruina las puntas de los ndelebles :S ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 25, 2009)

Estas puliendo y desengrasando bien la placa?


----------



## cesartm (Feb 25, 2009)

dandany dijo:
			
		

> y preciono tiro al agua y depedo sale un pedazito todo borroso  no encuentro mi metodo todavia el que me funciono masomenos es el del papel carbonico pero me arruina las puntas de los ndelebles :S ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaa!



El cambio termico de super caliente en tu placa al sumergirlo en agua fria afecta en la placa, tinta y el papel, deja que se enfrie a temperatura ambiente luego deja la placa en agua tibia por un buen tiempo.


----------



## belpmx (Feb 25, 2009)

Psss prueba dejando más tiempo la plancha, unos 5 min, pero no dejes la plancha pegada, aprieta y quita la plancha, además pon una servilleta de papel debajo y arriba de la placa, ahora el agua, ponla a tibiar, y deja enfriar la placa hasta que la mejilla, cachete,pomulo la pueda tolearar. Y si no te sale te recomiendo papel fotografico pero MATE este es un poco más grueso que una hoja normal, no esta pegajoso y a mi me ha funcionado bien. Ahora si el error es una pista usa marcador indeleble y asunto arregledao...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 21, 2009)

Alguien probó el "liquid tin", parece bastante interesante aunque veo dificil conseguirlo por estos lados... alguna solución "casera"?

YouTube - DIY Printed circuit board

En ese video está mostrado su uso (a partir de los 7:40 min).

Datos del fabricante...

Liquid Tin

Quickly tinplates copper circuits on PC boards in 5 minutes or less at room temperature.

Provides excellent solderability
Protects against oxidation
No mixing or dilution required
For commercial/industrial use only
3600 square inches per half litre
Directions

Clean PC Board thoroughly. Pour Liquid Tin into an appropriate size pan constructed of polypropylene, polyethelene, or similar material. Do not use stainless steel. Immerse PC Board in the solution for 3 to 5 minutes. Rinse with warm water and dry. 

http://www.mgchemicals.com/products/421.html

PD: ya revisé el post sobre el estañado "casero", sólo quería una opinión acerca de este producto.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Mar 21, 2009)

Pye mnicolau y los demás, revisen el foro pues, no recuerdo donde lo ví, postearon algo acerca de unos peruanos que hacían un líquido para estañar.

Saludos:


----------



## belpmx (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola hola a todos, estuve platicando con un primo que se dedica a vender productos quimicos, y le comente lo que se hace para corroer el cobre, me dijo que el cloruro ferrico lo venden el polvo, más barato, pero si lo compro así con que proporción de agua suave lo tengo que diluir, además me dijo que podía probar con ácido muriatico al 5% que es muy rápido para comerse el cobre... me dijo que tambien el ácido nitrico pero que este es más suave, y me dijo que si queria velocidad que el ácido sulfurico.... y me dijo que mientras más potentes más toxico y que tuviera precauciones la manejarlos... pero los acidos que menciono no le hacen daño a la placa, no se comen el toner, o el marcador indeleble...

¿Qué me pueden decir?

O me compro unos guantes, gafas de seguridad, un lugar ventilado, lo pruebo y les cuento, jejejejeje


----------



## treblo (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola queria saber si alguien me explica como se hace para grabar del lado de la fibra de vidrio (plastico) de la placa la "imagen de los componentes" por haci decirlo gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> Hola queria saber si alguien me explica como se hace para grabar del lado de la fibra de vidrio (plastico) de la placa la "imagen de los componentes" por haci decirlo gracias


Mira este link, explica una forma

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/182441/


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 21, 2009)

No sé si alguien lo comentó ya... pero utilizando una esponja para pasar el cloruro férrico por la placa, se hace muy rápido, en 1-2 minuto tienen la placa lista. Obvio con guantes y con cuidado para no salpicar por todos lados...

Saludos


----------



## foso (Jun 4, 2009)

Se necesita si o si una impresora lacer para imprimir la hoja?  una a chorro de tinta no puede ser? no conosco mucho del tema pero la tinta no es la misma en ambos casos?
saludos


----------



## Patico21 (Jun 4, 2009)

hola amigo por aqui hay un tutorial donde te indica lo que debes hacer de ley tiene que ser laser porque el toner es el que se pega a la parte de cobre de la placa y es un poco inmune a el ataque del acido y si lo haces bien salen unas placas excelentes de muy buena calidad en YouTube tambien hay un muy buen video que lo puedes ver...no se puede con inyeccion a tinta porque como haz notado es solvente en agua....si no tines a mano una impresora laser puedes hacer tus disenos los imprimes en una hoja comun y con el papel que utilizas vas a una copiadora y le pides a la persona que te saque la copia en ese papel pero con el toner a full yo la hacia hace poco hasta poderme comprar la impresora es mas economico pero te puedes ayudar de esta manera


----------



## foso (Jun 4, 2009)

Gracias patico21 me sacaste la duda, eso era lo que pasaba. Ahora voy a ir a fotocopiarlo en hoja satinada , espero me dejen.
Saludos.
Los videos ya los vi, vamo a ver que sale. gracias.


----------



## foso (Jun 14, 2009)

Acabo de probar ese método de pasar el ácido con una esponja, como muestra el video, y la verdad que es muy bueno. Era una placa de tres por diez cm pero el ácido se la comió en 10 minutos !. A diferencia de dejarlo en la cubeta con el ácido que ubiera tardado una hora.

Como aprende uno ....


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 14, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de probar ese método de pasar el ácido con una esponja, como muestra el video, y la verdad que es muy bueno. Era una placa de tres por diez cm pero el ácido se la comió en 10 minutos !. A diferencia de dejarlo en la cubeta con el ácido que ubiera tardado una hora.
> 
> Como aprende uno ....



Hola, igual son tiempos bastante largos, estás calentando el ácido? con aumentarle un poco la temperatura ya se logran reducir bastante los tiempos, no deberías tardar más de 5 minutos para una placa así y con el método de la esponja menos todavía, yo también lo estoy usando ultimamente.

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 14, 2009)

mnicolau detallame bien eso de la esponja qe no lo entendi


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 14, 2009)

Nada raro... antes de ponerme con el tema de la plancha para transferir el circuito, pongo agua caliente (de la canilla nomás) en una de las bachas del lavadero y dejo ahí el recipiente con el cloruro para que vaya tomando temperatura. Termino de transferir el circuito, me pongo los guantes. En una mano la placa, en la otra una esponja común la cual voy metiendo en el cloruro y frotando la placa. 

De esta manera el ataque es muy rápido, con el cloruro en buen estado y con algo de temperatura te aseguro que en un par de minutos está lista. Pero... hay que tener cuidado para no salpicar todo, sino hay problemas... jeje

Saludos


----------



## iamkbra (Jun 14, 2009)

jajaj desp la vieja anda a las puteadas porque le manchas la ropa :S eso me paso jajajaj 
gracias viejo desp lo pruebo


----------



## foso (Jun 14, 2009)

para calentar el acido se coplica, asi como decís vos al baño maria puede ser. 

Y los otros líquidos que le pasa el muchacho en el video ¿que son?, es para dejarlo mas bonito no?


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola a todos,  perdon por volver a estar preguntando, pero me surgió alguna que otra duda.
Estoy buscando información de como hacer mi primer PCB en casa y según entiendo tengo que hacer el esquema en un programa como el orcad, luego imprimirlo y marcarlo en la placa de cobre, ¿para marcarlo se puede hacer con un rotulador pernamente (edding 3000)? entiendo que una vez echo este paso lo hay que meter en cloruro ferrico, alguien me puede decir donde puedo comprar el cloruro ferrico sin ser en una tienda de electronica. He leido por el foro que en una drogueria los hay, pero aqui en mi zona ninguna lo tiene.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 6, 2009)

averigua en una ferreteria, en las tiendas de electrónica las venden mas caras

Sobre el marcador si se puede, remarcalo dos o tres veces. Yo uso el método de la impresora láser, me ha dado muy buenos resultados.

También se vende como percloruro ferrico, depende de la zona.
Saludos


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 6, 2009)

gracias, pero yo no tengo impresora laser, por eso digo si lo puedo marcar con un permanente.
Preguntaré en la ferreteria haber si tienen el cloruro, porque me supongo que en la tienda de electronica será un timo.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 6, 2009)

Busca en los ciber alguno tiene que tener impresora láser, sino, en alguna imprenta te lo pueden sacar fotocopia del diseño directamente en la transparencia, o de ultima fotocopia en papel común, como lo explica el tutorial del foro. No se obtienen los mismos resultados pero, lo puedes repasar con el marcador


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda, pero para poder imprimir el esquema hace falta tener instalado el software con el que lo creaste y en un ciber no creo que los puedas instalar.
En todo caso preguntaré haber si algú amigo tiene impresora laser.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 6, 2009)

copia y pega en word el diseño, así hago yo


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, pues compraré lo necesario y haré primero un circuito fácil para ver si sale bien,. Di me surge alguna duda preguntaré.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## furuko (Jul 7, 2009)

te recomiendo q uses otra fibra indeleble porq aveces el edding no queda bien, es mejor uno de 2 puntas aparte es mas preciso


----------



## YiSuS (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey saludos a todos! Tengo una duda... despues de atacar la placa con el cloruro ferrico, puedo reutilizar la cantidad que use?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Ago 1, 2009)

YiSuS dijo:
			
		

> Hey saludos a todos! Tengo una duda... despues de atacar la placa con el cloruro ferrico, puedo reutilizar la cantidad que use?



Varias veces más! Claro que los tiempos de ataque se van alargando. Usalo hasta que ya no pueda más. Luego lo envasas en un frasco de vidrio y lo guardas por unos mil años, o hasta que encuentre un metodo para reciclarlo o deshacerce de el sin problemas de contaminación.


----------



## sonemati (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola!
Esto es algo bastante preciso lo que le voy a consultar
Cuando se hace la imprecion normal que se plancha y luego la tiras al agua fria, como haces o que sistema tenes para que se valla el papel de dentro del puntito de las islas, porque tengo una placa con demaciadas islas y me va a doler la cabeza sacarlas 1 a 1 con un escarbadiente, que decis?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2009)

sonemati dijo:


> ..... como haces o que sistema tenes para que se valla el papel de dentro del puntito de las islas, porque tengo una placa con demaciadas islas y me va a doler la cabeza sacarlas 1 a 1 con un escarbadiente, que decis?


Intenta con el cepillo de dientes, pero con cuidado de no quitar también la parte que debe quedar.
Yo hasta ahora no encontré ningún método particular para esto, si me hice una herramienta similar al gancho que emplean los dentistas para escarbar entre los dientes, un mango con una punta muy fina, metálica, en la punta.


----------



## mnicolau (Oct 3, 2009)

Si se usa papel de revistas para transferir el circuito, se vuelve muy fácil esa parte ya que los restos de papel que queda dentro de los pads y entre las pistas, es una capa muy muy fina y blanda la cual se desprende sin problemas al pasarle el dedo. 
Si se usa algún papel un poco más grueso como el ilustración o el fotográfico, ahí se complica un poco y en muchos casos hay que sacar los restos de papel pad por pad. 

Esta es una de las causas por las que estoy cambiando el ilustración por papel de revistas.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2009)

Esto lo comenté por otro post ya, en medio de un relato.

Yo uso papel siliconado para hacer la transferencia. Una vez pasada la plancha, se deja enfriar y el papel sale solito e impecable. Sin agua ni nada, no deja partecitas en ningún lado y no hay que refregar para nada.

Sólo hay que tomarle la mano al tiempo de planchado (bastante corto) y cuidarse muy bien de que no se mueva mientras está caliente. Y, claro, lo de siempre: Placa bien limpia.
Yo lo consigo en una casa de insumos para serigrafía y es barato (2 o 3 pesos argentinos por cada hoja de 60cm*60cm)

Saludos


----------



## viuman (Oct 25, 2009)

pues el metodo que me resulta mas eficiente es el de la plancha eh aqui un pequeño instructivo:

para empesar tenemos que tener nuestro diseño para colocar en la placa, yo utilizo proteus 7.1, me resulta de mucha facilidad utilizarlo.

para grabar la placa utilizamos la hoja blanca para circuito impreso que es vendida por steren cuesta alrededor de 18 pesos mexicanos.

para poder imprimir en esta hoja necesitamos una lasser, ya que estas queman tinta que se graba perfectamente en la hoja.

tenemos que tener nuestra placa previamente pulida para evitar desperfectos, colocamos nuestra hoja con el circuito ya impreso sobre la placa, la sujetamos bien, y pasamos a planchar...... el las instrucciones de la hoja nos dice que necesitamos planchar alrededor de 5 min. pero con 1 minuto basta, rapidamente la llevamos a mojar.... tambien dicen que tiene ke estar en agua unos 10 min. pero eso es irrelevante con solo unos cuantos es suficiente.

ya con el circuito en la placa es ora de usar el cloruro ferrico (este es el mas eficiente para barrer la placa de cobre), el tiempo de barrido dependera de la concentracion del cloruro, si quieren le pueden agregar agua caliente para acelerar la velocidad de reaccion.

y ya esta.

espero les sirva el metodo 

tiempo aprox.                  10 min.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 10, 2009)

los mejores materiales son la filmina tambien le dicen acetato pero el acetato el de las radiografias al aplicarle calor de ase un bolo y el papel satinado/siliconado/ilustracion
es el mismo papel pero con diferente nombre son los mas recomendados si la impresion tine mucho toner que es lo que debe no aplicar mucho calor si no eso ocasionaria que se dilaten las pistas despues de plancharlo 2a3minutos dejarlo enfriar fuera del agua por 5/10 minutos cuanto mas fria mejor y para atacarla con el cloruro ferrico/percloruro ferrico ambos iguales lo mejor es usar dos tres tapas de agua oxigenada de 10/20 volumenes si el agua es de 10volumenes con 5/6 tapas da buenos resultados y con 20volumenes con 2/3 tapas ba bien usar barbijop o mascara guantes por que larga vapor ojo (QUE SI PONEN MUCHO AGUA OXIGENADA PODRIA HERVIR Y NI TE CUENTO CUIDADO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡) es inportante que el agua oxigenada sea liquida no cremosa cuando la vierten va a hacer espuma pero no pasa nada usar protecion luego del atcado retirar el toner con esponja de metal o virulana y alcohol 

saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 24, 2009)

Holas ! hoy hice mi primer circuito impreso y por suerte salio bastante bien , solo que unas de las pistas se borro un poco , lo hice con el acido que viene preparado de color marron tipo caramelo , ferrico creo que es , y lo hice a baño maria y hay una pequeña parte sobrante que quedo impresa , creo que es por lo que comento fogonazo lo de la pelicula que se forma en la plaqueta y hay que ir removiendo , subo la foto para que la vean 
Saludos


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 28, 2009)

Holas! ahi me fije bien que era lo que habia comprado ( recomendado por el vendedor de la casa de electronica ) Cloruro Ferrico concentrado ! se me esta complicando el tema ! algunas pistas salen cortadas y no se porque ! al acido hay manera de rebajarlo ??
Saludos!


----------



## Nimer (Nov 28, 2009)

Probá cambiando el marcador indeleble que estás usando.. Usá un Edding que sea de buen cubrir.
Si es uno medio trucho se come debajo de la tinta.


----------



## JoniDf (Nov 29, 2009)

voy a probar con eso , lo venia sospechando pero no estaba seguro !
Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## spro1993 (Dic 9, 2009)

Yo recomiendo usar los master circuits que vende steren son efisientes y un poco caros pero vale la pena por que las placas quedan bien.
Otra pregunta con que broca le ago los agujeros ala placa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2009)

spro1993 dijo:


> Yo recomiendo usar los master circuits que vende steren son efisientes y un poco caros pero vale la pena por que las placas quedan bien.
> Otra pregunta con que broca le ago los agujeros ala placa?



Componentes comunes: 0.75 mm de diámetro (Resistencias, Capacitores, Integrados, Diodos de señal).
Algunos electrolíticos, diodos de 1 A: 1 mm de diámetro.
Componentes de potencia en general: 1,25mm de diámetro.
Componentes más grandes: 1.5 mm de diámetro.

También depende de la precisión de tu placa y lo que vallas a montar en ella.


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2009)

yo uso, 0.7 mm, para componentes comunes, zocalos, etc, y 1mm para "potencia"...


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 13, 2009)

Holas como minimo uso siempre la de 1 mm despues si hay algun componente que no entra le agrando el agujero con una mas grande
Saludos



Nimer dijo:


> Probá cambiando el marcador indeleble que estás usando.. Usá un Edding que sea de buen cubrir.
> Si es uno medio trucho se come debajo de la tinta.


 
Exelente , cambie el marcador y fue joya 
Saludos !


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 13, 2009)

y depende si es para resistencias y capacitores y mas 0.75 va bien para que la s borneras calsen bien pongan 1.00mmo mas

saludos.


----------



## juanseti (Dic 13, 2009)

creo que me voy a hacer un tanquesito asi


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 27, 2009)

Una pregunta el acido ferrico se puede revajar con un poco de agua para poder ir viendo la plaqueta durante el proceso ??
Saludos !


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 28, 2009)

JoniDf dijo:


> Una pregunta el acido ferrico se puede revajar con un poco de agua para poder ir viendo la plaqueta durante el proceso ??
> Saludos !




no por que si lo rebajas con agua es cloruro pierde poder y tarda mas en atacar las placas o no ataca si vos queres ver la placa mientras la atacas comprarte unos gusntes de latex o los de ule y vas sacando la placa cuando quieres pero varia el tiempo de atacado si la superficie de la placa es muy grande va a tardan mas pero sienpre se calcula un tiempo de 5min si es cloruro esta buien caliente


saludos.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 28, 2009)

Gracias  estava viendo en youtube un video de un pibe que ponia el acido en el recipiente y le echaba un chorro de agua de la canilla jaja
Saludos !


----------



## javierandres (Dic 30, 2009)

hola saludos a todos, hoy estoy haciendo mi primera placa y hasta ahora he sufrido montones para sacarla; sin embargo casi está, tengo una duda que seguramente debe ser tonta, pero no se responderla: una vez que la placa esta en el ácido se retira el cobre, pero quedan las impresiones del toner, como entonces aparecen luego las pistas en cobre? Además tengo el problema de que aunque el cobre no se ha retirado totalmente ya parte del toner ha pasado de negro a verde, es esto malo o normal?

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

bajo el toner esta el cobre, limpialo con la misma virulana que limpiaste la placa antes de plancharla

saludos


----------



## javierandres (Dic 30, 2009)

zeta bola gracias por tu respuesta, puedes ayudarme con mi otra duda?si el toner pasa a verde antes de que el cobre se haya retirado qué debo hacer, reforzarlo con el marcador? o es normal


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

o sea, el toner te cambia de color mientras esta en el cloruro?? si es asi no pasa nada mientras el toner no se levante del cobre y deje a este expuesto

saludos


----------



## javierandres (Dic 30, 2009)

pues si se me puso todo verde y como que muestra parte de cobre ya por debajo, no se si seguir


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 30, 2009)

si se ve el cobre por debajo pegale una buena recontra lavada y pasale un marcador indeleble por arriba y otra vez al cloruro

saludos


----------



## javierandres (Dic 30, 2009)

gracias zeta, al parecer el problema era que no había retirado bien el papel de transferemcia de las pistas con tóner, por lo que tomaba esa coloración verde o blanca.

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 30, 2009)

si el cobre se puso verde pasale un cepillo de dientes como el que usaste para retirar el papel de la placa cuando se lo pases va a salir eso verde con un poco de negro como si fuera sucio al sacarle eso la placa se atacara mas rapido y cuando te queda poco cobre como unos puntitos en algunos lados pasale el cepillo envevido en el cloruro o un trapito pero tene cuidado con las pistas no le pases por encima el cepillo una vez que la placa esta toda atacada lavala con agua pasale en cepillo y despues la virulana o lana de acero


saludos.


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 3, 2010)

Hola amigos.

He usado ya el "ácido férrico" como se le conoce acá, y la verdad ha sido bastante efectivo, solo que lo hice al baño María con una olla de agua en ebullición y en unos 10 minutos ya funciona. Lo hago batiendo la baquela hasta que el ácido corroa las esquinas y luego lo dejo quieto y lo monitoreo hasta que ya solo queden las pistas...
Eso si tengo que ponerle ojo en próximas ocasiones ya que probablemente me pasé del 40C recomendado de temperatura.

Una preguntica, la solución con el ácido muriático (agua fuerte?) y el agua oxigenada entonces es mas "perjudicial" ya que emana vapores tóxicos? Pero que tal en términos de contaminación, se puede deshacer uno de ella sin problemas?

Otra preguntica, hasta ahora no hay entonces forma de deshacerse del ácido férrico?
Estoy un tanto preocupado de echarlo a la cañeria ya que eso termina en los mares etc..  y no quiero que mueran bebés focas solo por que quiero crear robots que controlen la humanidad.. o algo asi 
No, en serio, no quiero contaminar el ambiente.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 4, 2010)

el cloruro ferrico si lo usan mucho es mas pesado osea que es mas contaminante para el medio ambiemte


----------



## shukata13 (Feb 3, 2010)

hola, ese metodo parece mas rapido de efectuar pero mi pregunta va en el diseno de la placa lo que pasa es que yo estoy utilizando el EAGLE para los impresos y en lo que estoy batallando orita es que al mopmento de imprimir el circuito y pasarlo a la placa me quedan al reves todas las patas y no se que comando usar en el EAGLE para que no pase esto. Gracias y espero su respuesta.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 10, 2010)

> en lo que estoy batallando orita es que al mopmento de imprimir el circuito y pasarlo a la placa me quedan al reves todas las patas y no se que comando usar en el EAGLE para que no pase esto


No sé si habra alguna opcion en el Eagle, pero si no la hay, con cualquier programa de diseño grafico, volteas la imagen (Vertical u horizontal) y solucionado. Por lo que entiendo, esa seria la respuesta si no se puede hacer desde Eagle.

Hasta luego.


----------



## shukata13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta ya pode resolver el problema desde el EAGLE seleccione todo el circuito y utilice el comando mirror y solito lo cambio.


----------



## xniicolasx (Abr 16, 2010)

Donde compro percloruro ferrico para imprimir mis circuitos?


----------



## Limbo (Abr 16, 2010)

Buenas,

Esta tarde me he puesto por fin a intentar de nuevo los de los PCB's y la transferencia de toner a salido a la perfeccion  Pero cuando me ido a poner a atacar la placa, me he dado cuenta de que no tenia ni idea de como utilizar el cloruro ferrico hexahidratado que tengo. En el recipiente donde esta indica que se debe de llenar de agua el recipiente y agitar hasta su completa disolucion, yo he entendido que llenara un recipiente de agua y hechara unas cuantas bolitas del CF, pero han pasado 10 minutos y casi no ha ocurrido nada, asi que le he hechado mas bolitas y mas agua oxigenada 110 volumenes, y así si hacia efecto en la placa, pero es cloruro nuevo y esta tardando muchisimo (llevo mas de 1 hora agitando  ).

El tarro que compre es como este:
http://www.electan.com/catalog/images/P1010269.JPG

Y las bolitas de dentro son como estas:
http://www.atechshop.com/imgoggetti/cloruro.jpg

¿Que deberia haber hecho? ¿Llenar el tarro blanco con agua o agua oxigenada 110 volumenes hasta arriba y agitar?

¿O poner bolitas en un recipiente con agua como he hecho?¿Que falla?

Bueno voy a ver como va el atacado  
Graciias!
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2010)

Limbo dijo:
			
		

> .....Que yo sepa (lo que he leido) se hace partes iguales de agua normal del grifo y agua oxigenada de mas de 100 volumenes......


Te hiciste una mezcla de procedimiento, uno es *"Solo"* con percloruro en solución sobre-saturada en agua y el otro es con ácido (Aguafuerte) y agua oxigenada.

Para disolver fácilmente las bolitas de percloruro:
1) Calientas agua de grifo hasta que hierva (1/2L aproximadamente).
2) Lo pasas a un recipiente plástico. 
2) Le echas bolitas y revuelves hasta que ya no se disuelvan mas bolitas.
3) Te cuidas de los vapores que salen.

Una vez preparado, NO tiene vencimiento, NO se echa a perder, Prácticamente NO se evapora, y se guarda tapado.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 16, 2010)

> Te hiciste una mezcla de procedimiento, uno es *"Solo"* con percloruro en solución sobre-saturada en agua y el otro es con ácido (Aguafuerte) y agua oxigenada.


:cabezon: He gastado buena parte del agua oxigenada para nada.. (Bueno si, para aprender que no se hace asi)


> 2) Le echas bolitas y revuelves hasta que ya no se disuelvan mas bolitas.


Para hacerme una idea, con 1/2 Kg de bolitas bastara ¿no?


> 3) Te cuidas de los vapores que salen.


Me pongo guantes de limpieza con productos quimicos, mi mascarilla 3M comprada en una quimica (La seguridad, uno de mis defectos paranoicos, o mi virtud mas preciada..) e incluso gafas de proteccion por si salta alguna gotita  


> Una vez preparado, NO tiene vencimiento, NO se echa a perder, Prácticamente NO se evapora, y se guarda tapado.


Si no entra en contacto con el cobre u otro metal con el que haga reaccion no es para nada toxico ¿verdad? (Siempre y cuando no te lo bebas )
¿Tapado con un botella de plastico de cualquier bebida vale?

Entonces, resumiendo ¿el error ha sido hechar el agua oxigenada? ¿Por eso me ha tardado tanto? Lo que observaba cuando hechaba el agua oxigenada 110 volumenes es que salia bastante espuma de color marron clarito, y lo mas reseñable que ha sido lo que me ha hecho pensar que algo hacia mal ha sido que el recipiente donde hice la mezcla inicial al poner el agua oxigenada empezo a calentarse bruscamente, ¿Perdida de energia en calor?¿Ambos compuestos se "anulaban" entre si?

La verdad es que me puse de los nervios al ver que estaba gastando productos y no veia resultado alguno. Al final consegui la pcb y tan contento que estoy  Incluso he estrenado el Flux que hice  (Porcierto, queda espectacular con el Flux) Mañana si puedo pondre fotos en algun sitio del foro para que opineis como veis el trabajo.

Gracias.
Saludoos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 16, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> .....Para hacerme una idea, con 1/2 Kg de bolitas bastara ¿no?


Le vas echando bolitas hasta que ya no se disuelvan más, con 1/2 Kg de bolitas sobra, calculo que podrás disolver unos 150g


> Me pongo guantes de limpieza con productos quimicos, mi mascarilla 3M comprada en una quimica (La seguridad, uno de mis defectos paranoicos, o mi virtud mas preciada..) e incluso gafas de proteccion por si salta alguna gotita
> Si no entra en contacto con el cobre u otro metal con el que haga reaccion no es para nada toxico ¿verdad? (Siempre y cuando no te lo bebas )


El percloruro emite vapores de toxicidad media-alta cuando está muy caliente, a temperatura ambiente emite pocos vapores que con buena ventilación no son importantes.


> ¿Tapado con un botella de plastico de cualquier bebida vale?


Cualquier envase que NO sea metálico te sirve, plástico o vidrio.


> Entonces, resumiendo ¿el error ha sido hechar el agua oxigenada? ¿Por eso me ha tardado tanto? Lo que observaba cuando hechaba el agua oxigenada 110 volumenes es que salia bastante espuma de color marron clarito, y lo mas reseñable que ha sido lo que me ha hecho pensar que algo hacia mal ha sido que el recipiente donde hice la mezcla inicial al poner el agua oxigenada empezo a calentarse bruscamente, ¿Perdida de energia en calor?¿Ambos compuestos se "anulaban" entre si?


Estimo que si, si la reacción es exotérmica "Algo" no anda bien


> La verdad es que me puse de los nervios al ver que estaba gastando productos y no veia resultado alguno. Al final consegui la pcb y tan contento que estoy  Incluso he estrenado el Flux que hice  (Porcierto, queda espectacular con el Flux) Mañana si puedo pondre fotos en algun sitio del foro para que opineis como veis el trabajo.


¿ Conseguiste hacerla (Grabarla) ?


> Gracias.
> Saludoos!


De nada, Saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

> ¿ Conseguiste hacerla (Grabarla) ?


Si, si, con mucha paciencia (pero mucha!), pero me han salido las pistas muy granuladas, como si fuera un ruido (¿Ruido blanco?) de estos que salen en la tele cuando no sintonizas bien. Bueno, cuando hice la mezcla y meti la placa despues de remover un poco, pasaron 5 minutos y no vi ningun cambio, me extraño, asi que meti mas agua oxigenada, no pasaba nada despues de otros 5 minutos, asi que le meti unas pocas bolas de cloruro ferrico y ni si quiera se disolvian, pensé (mal pero bueno) en hecharle un buen chorrazo de agua oxigenada y asi hice, y así si obtuve resultado. Resumiendo solo se iba comiendo el cobre cuando le metia mas bolitas de cloruro ferrico y mas agua oxigenada con la placa dentro y removiendo constantemente, pero el efecto de "grabar" iba muuuuy poco a poco, fue desesperante la verdad, pero al final salio la placa grabadita, bien, mal o peor pero salio grabada.



> El percloruro emite vapores de toxicidad media-alta cuando está muy caliente, a temperatura ambiente emite pocos vapores que con buena ventilación no son importantes.


Cuando le metia el agua oxigenada si miraba con atencion se podia ver un humillo salir del recipiente con la mezcla, como si fuera una neblina matutina..


----------



## Limbo (Abr 17, 2010)

Dejo unas fotos para que veas a lo que me referia con lo del granulado.
¿Lo ves muy mal o aprovechable?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 17, 2010)

una buena lavada(que supongo que ya se la diste), pasarle un poco de virulana, y estaña todas las pistas con islas incluidas, y listo el pollo

saludos


----------



## Limbo (Abr 18, 2010)

> una buena lavada(que supongo que ya se la diste), pasarle un poco de virulana, y estaña todas las pistas con islas incluidas, y listo el pollo
> 
> saludos


El granuladito ese no es toner eh, son puntos donde el atacado se metio y se comio cobre que no debia. No queda nada de toner si es a lo que te refieres.
Ya le puse el flux, asi que estañare todo y haber como queda, de todas formas he probado continuidad entre pistas y no hay ninguna via cortada, pero si es para audio imagino que ese granulado afectara al sonido en forma de ruidos o algo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 18, 2010)

lo de la lavada y repasada con virulana te lo decia para que te agarre bien la soldadura, ya con el flux va a ir de maravillas. ahora, de que si es para audio, la spistan asi hacen algo.....ni idea


----------



## Limbo (Abr 18, 2010)

> lo de la lavada y repasada con virulana te lo decia para que te agarre bien la soldadura, ya con el flux va a ir de maravillas. ahora, de que si es para audio, la spistan asi hacen algo.....ni idea


Ah pensaba que en la foto se confundia con lo del toner. Le he puesto dos capas generosas de Flux.

Gracias zeta por tus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2010)

Cuando se corroe de esa forma (Normalmente) es indicio de tiempo de ataque demasiado largo, el líquido se filtra por los poros del toner y hace lo que debe hacer, "Comerse el metal".
El tiempo largo puede deberse a la mezcla que hiciste, yo la reemplazaría por percloruro "Solo" disuelto en un mínimo de agua.

Estaña la placa como te comentaron y para la próxima placa leete este tutoriál desde un principio, mira lo de la temperatura y burbujeo o mover la placa.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 18, 2010)

> el líquido se filtra por los poros del toner y hace lo que debe hacer, "Comerse el metal".


Eso es lo que pensé que habia pasado.


> El tiempo largo puede deberse a la mezcla que hiciste, yo la reemplazaría por percloruro "Solo" disuelto en un mínimo de agua.


Lo hare como me dijiste varios posts atras.


> Estaña la placa como te comentaron y para la próxima placa leete este tutoriál desde un principio, mira lo de la temperatura y burbujeo o mover la placa.


Si me lo he leido varias veces ya, lo que ha ocurrido es que como me diijiste he cruzado el metodo de cloruro ferrico y el de agua fuerte con agua oxigenada..

En fin, lo leere de nuevo para no equivocarme en otra cosa. 
Haber la proxima vez como me sale, no creo que sea dentro de mucho.

Muchas gracias señores.
Saludos!


----------



## poetadelanada (May 18, 2010)

Hola saludos a todos, soy nuevo jejejeje... mi experiencia, mi granito de arena es que también funciona imprimir en papel adhesivo sin brillo (el de acabado mate) ese en el que si coje la tinta de la impresora jejeje.... el pcb, lugo recortar y pegar en la lamina con cobre, luego con un rodillo de mesa (jejeje de cocina será) intentar que el papele se fije aun ma´s rodando el rodillo sobre la lamina y el adhesivo... luego al percloruro ferrico... y listo... hize dos pruebas: una con marcador indeleble y c*O*n el adhesivo; el adhesivo no me dio problemas, solo en las partes demasiado pequeñas se diluyó todo el cobre. Con los rotuladores no se que hago mal, pero siempre me *QU*edan partes corroidas  de las pistas.

Otro tip es si que da media corroida la placa, comprar en la tienda de electronica un liquido conductor (viene en tubitos como la goma) y cubrir las partes corroidas por error. Como las horrorosidades que me salen con el rotulador ejejejeje XD


----------



## biopic (May 19, 2010)

hermano podiras decir cual es la mezcla correcta del FeCl3 ??? yo lo hago dos partes de cloruro por una de agua y funciona pero no se si haya un aforma mas eficiente , gracias


----------



## poetadelanada (May 19, 2010)

biopic dijo:


> hermano podiras decir cual es la mezcla correcta del FeCl3 ??? yo lo hago dos partes de cloruro por una de agua y funciona pero no se si haya un aforma mas eficiente , gracias



Amigo pues, yo no soy un capo de la electronica pero te recomiento comprar el percloruro ferrico o ferroso en la tienda de prosductos químicos, yo compre medio kilo solido (en polvo con granulos)



biopic dijo:


> hermano podiras decir cual es la mezcla correcta del FeCl3 ??? yo lo hago dos partes de cloruro por una de agua y funciona pero no se si haya un aforma mas eficiente , gracias



Amigo pues, yo no soy un capo de la electronica pero te recomiento comprar el percloruro ferrico o ferroso en la tienda de prosductos químicos, yo compre medio kilo solido (en polvo con granulos) 

Puse en un recipiente con agua, no tomé medidas, pero, hize una solucion en la que el líquido este de un marron oscuro, esto produce calor, lo mueves con alguna varilla y sumerges tu placa.... luego d eunos 60 segundos con guantes puestos sacas a ver la placa, si falta vuelves a sumergirla unos 60 más pero antes meneando la solucion. 

Con el percloruro solido + agua, te evitas el proceso de calentar y toido eso porque al unirlos se produce la reaccion quimica y el calor se desprende en ese momento.


----------



## Limbo (May 20, 2010)

Esto lo puso Fogonazo hace algunos posts atras. Solo habia que leer el post completo para encontrar la respuesta. Supongo que ya sea en bolas o en polvo el procedimiento  es el mismo.


Fogonazo dijo:


> Te hiciste una mezcla de procedimiento, uno es *"Solo"* con percloruro en solución sobre-saturada en agua y el otro es con ácido (Aguafuerte) y agua oxigenada.
> 
> Para disolver fácilmente las bolitas de percloruro:
> 1) Calientas agua de grifo hasta que hierva (1/2L aproximadamente).
> ...


----------



## biopic (May 23, 2010)

ok nunca habia oido del plecloruro  pero lo voy a intentar , y pues hay muchas "recetas" jaja cada quien va encontrando su truquito conozco amigos que le ponen vinagre, gracias


----------



## poetadelanada (May 23, 2010)

biopic dijo:


> ok nunca habia oido del plecloruro  pero lo voy a intentar , y pues hay muchas "recetas" jaja cada quien va encontrando su truquito conozco amigos que le ponen vinagre, gracias



yeha... en electronica si no existe, se inventa jejejeje... tanto en "recetas" como en intrumentos jejejeje... prueba y error sule ser necesario y eso le da sabor a un proyecto ejejeje

Aca en mi ciudad se dfa el caso que ciertas cosillas no se encuentran como trimers, disipadores de alunio y asi... tones es hora de recurrir a los electromesticos viejos, dañados o devaluados... recuerdo que de un vhs sh4rp saque muchos trimers y un emisor infrarojo ejejjee salido del topic pero anecdota similar a las receticas jejeje

namaste!


----------



## biopic (Jun 5, 2010)

jeje  no creas por aca estamos casi igual y algunas cosas si las encuentras pero estan demasiado caras saludos para centroamerica


----------



## luchosexto (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola recien veo es tema y esta muy bueno, aprendi varias cosas que las pondre en practica. quiero agregar que lo que mejor que me resulto para pasar en circuito impreso a la placa de cobre, es ir a una impreta de calcomanias y les pedi que me reprodusca el diagrama mio en calco tipo contac opaco y despues pegarlo sobre la placa de cobre, es devir que cada pista es una calcomania, despues al percloruro ferrico.Es un poco pero realmente conveniente para placas muy grande con pistas muy chicas. 

Saludos


----------



## elingenieromaschurro (Jul 6, 2010)

En la fibra de vidrio es igual este efecto o cambia


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 6, 2010)

elingenieromaschurro dijo:


> En la fibra de vidrio es igual este efecto o cambia


Mismo procedimiento y mismo efecto.


----------



## soymoe (Ago 5, 2010)

Usar acido clohidrico me parece que no se justifica por los riesgos que conlleva, ya que es toxico, irritante de las vias respiratorias y de los ojos, ya usar el percloruro es demasiado. Ademas ponerse guantes , mameluco y anteojos para no gastar unos pesos mas en percloruro me parece que no se justifica.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

El riesgo depende de las concentraciones. Últimamente he usado salfumant corriente de limpieza y agua oxigenada corriente "de curar" (10 volúmenes), y funciona rápido y no es muy agresivo.
Si quieres algo mas de "potencia" puedes buscar el agua oxigenada de peluquería (30 volúmenes) que suele venir en gel para que no salpique.
Lo que si que es muy peligrosa y desaconsejo totalmente es el el agua oxigenada de 110 volúmenes que total luego hay que diluir.

El percloruro es desesperadamente leeeeentooooooooo


----------



## Cacho (Ago 5, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> El percloruro es desesperadamente leeeeentooooooooo


Yo uso cloruro y no tardo más de 5-6 minutos. Si está muy viejo y ya casi no tiene fuerza, puede llegar a tardad unos 15min.

¿Eso es desesperantemente lento o tu cloruro tiene algo raro?

Saludos

Edit: ¿No estarás usando el cloruro frío?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

¿Lo calientas en el microondas o el tiempo de calentar no cuenta?

Yo tenía una máquina de grabado por espuma de percloruro con bomba para hacer espuma, resistencia de caldeo etc. Conforme se iba saturando el percloruro había que ponerlo a calentar un buen rato antes, después fue viniendo lo gordo: los filtros se estropearon, la resistencia también etc.

Para un prototipo sin duda me quedo con salfumant + agua oxigenada es rápido, barato y ambos los venden en la tienda de la esquina por muy poco dinero.
Entre uno y tres minutos placa hecha. Depende de si es H2O2 de 10 ó 30 volúmenes

Total, para una serie mínima recomiendo encargar las placas que es infinitamente mas barato y profesional. Hay que contar todos los costes, taladrado, las que salen mal etc. Si son a doble cara ya hasta el prototipo, hacerlas a mano es una pesadilla.

Pero en fin, para gustos se hicieron los colores, es solo mi opinión.


----------



## ernestogn (Ago 5, 2010)

haces la placa en 3 minutos , aja , 
y como haces para preparar  el *mate* mientras el percloruro ataca el cobre!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2010)

Pues mira, eso es una cosa que tengo pendiente. No he probado el mate y no me explico como puedo seguir viviendo en esas condiciones


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Lo calientas en el microondas o el tiempo de calentar no cuenta?


Para cosas chicas, dos recipientes, uno con agua caliente y el de adentro (baño María) con el cloruro y la placa.
Ya si hablamos de ir atacando de a muchas y bastante tiempo, la cosa pasaría por un calentador como los de los acuarios o algún sistema de ese estilo.

Con entre 30 y 40°C andás bien para que el cloruro haga lo suyo.

Saludos

PS: ¿Cómo es que no tomás mate? ¿Dónde se vio un español que se precie de tal que no lo haga?


----------



## Limbo (Ago 7, 2010)

> PS: ¿Cómo es que no tomás mate? ¿Dónde se vio un español que se precie de tal que no lo haga?


jaja Eh eh que yo tampoco me siento bien conmigo mismo por no haberlo probado todavia! (No merezco seguir viviendo )

Porcierto, ahora que sale la temperatura. Tengo un calentador/masajeador de pies parecido a este: http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=http://www.staticmiss.com/imgs/normal/2008/07/09/masajeador_de_pies_por_spa.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.misscompras.com/masajeador-de-pies-por-spa/&h=300&w=300&sz=14&tbnid=PJQRvXIORXobXM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmasajeador%2Bpies&hl=es&usg=__0RHvwuB4xG6oRgtoJU8vA7h7sqc=&sa=X&ei=ETNdTL71DsnT4gbsuazaBw&ved=0CDIQ9QEwBA

He pensado en adaptarlo para hacerme un calentador de PCB's pero no sé si servira,¿como lo veis?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Seguro que vale, y con las burbujitas mejor aún. Otra cosa es que lo hagas polvo en tres días.


Sinceramente habiendo agua oxigenada y salfumant en el mercadona de la esquina me recuerda al slogan de hebalife: "Compliquese la vida, pregúnteme como". En fin, todo se compra y se vende.


----------



## Limbo (Ago 7, 2010)

> Seguro que vale, y con las burbujitas mejor aún. Otra cosa es que lo hagas polvo en tres días.


Es para tirar a la basura. La idea es montarlo en una pecera de plastico tipo transportin. Lo tengo desmontando y es simplemente un cable flexible haciendo zig-zag que se calienta. No tiene burbujas, pero si que vibra y mueve el agua bastante.



> Sinceramente habiendo agua oxigenada y salfumant en el mercadona de la esquina


Por lo que me han dicho esa mezcla es mucho mas toxica que el cloruro.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 7, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo que si que es muy peligrosa y desaconsejo totalmente es el el agua oxigenada de *110 volúmenes* que total luego hay que diluir.



¿Peligrosa?
Teniendo cuidado como todo en esta vida.
Llevo muchos años usándola y lo mas alarmante que me ha sucedido, es que al salpicarte en las manos, estas se te quedan algo blancas.

Una vez (se me terminó la de 110 Vol.) usé la de curar y casi me dio tiempo a hacer una paella.
Lo único que la de 110 Vol. es un poco cara.
Yo la compro en botella 1/2 Litro y sale por unos 6 euros, pero la verdad que dura un montón.

Ver el archivo adjunto 37644


Saludos.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 11, 2010)

belpmx dijo:


> Hola... no se si sea el lugar apropiado, pero estoy tratando de aplicar el método de la plancha para transferir el toner.... y pues llevo tres placas de cobre arruinadas.... la primera por que solo se paso 1/4 de la la imagen, y las otras dos más o menos se copio el diseño... pero se forma un gran burbuja que separa la placa de la cara de cobre...
> ¿por qué? ¿acaso es mucho calor? la plancho como 1.5 minutus a temperatura máxima con vapor... inmediatamente la coloco en agua como dos minutos, y despues retiro el papel con el dedo con suaves movimientos circulares
> ¿que hago mal?.... otra pregunta, cuando paso la plancha la tengo que pasar rapido, despacio, o dearla fija unos segundos y despues cambiarla de lugar....
> he usado papel fotografico, papel fotografico mate, papel bond normal, el fotografico mate y el papel normal me han dado buenos resultados...
> les deo una foto, algo borrosa pero se alcanza a ver la burbuja


le pñpnese pones mucha temperatura  a la plancha l aideal es media para que el papel no se pegue y no se ople la placa


----------



## Alberto Villa (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola amigo.... Mira lo que tienes que hacer es pasar la plancha a 3/4 de la máxima temperatura de la plancha amigo, y tienes que presionar bien sobre la placa de cobre con la punta de la plancha, dura mas o menos como 3 o 4 minutos así con la plancha, te voy a dar unos tips para que te quede bien el planchado: 
1. pule bastante la placa de cobre    2. no mojes la placa de cobre ni el papel antes de pasarle la plancha      3. no coloques vapor a la plancha porque el papel se te dañará con el agua evaporada       4. limpia bien la superficie       5. coloca al máximo el contraste de tu impresora laser          Con estos consejos de seguro te quedará bien el planchado, cuando termines de planchar coloca la placa en agua fria, así de diluye las moléculas de agua más rapido y penetra en el papel más faceilmente.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ago 15, 2010)

hola fogo un saludo mira con respecto a esto:::::::::::
"Yo lo que hice para no hacer desastres en la cocina de mi casa fue comprar un calefactor eléctrico de peceras, le cambie el ajuste y con este caliento el brebaje, tarda pero como posee termostato no hay riesgo".
 en este calefactor pasa directamente el liquido mira me sirve este se que no debo postear pero es con fines educativos y no de lucro saludos
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-50032589-termostato-calentador-de-25-watts-mini-hagen-peceras-20-lt-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2010)

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> ....en este calefactor pasa directamente el liquido mira me sirve este se que no debo postear pero es con fines educativos y no de lucro saludos
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-50032589-termostato-calentador-de-25-watts-mini-hagen-peceras-20-lt-_JM_


Al ser el comentario una referencia a las posibilidades de cierto producto NO existe inconveniente en publicar el LINK, siempre que la casa que vende productos para acuarios no sea de tu propiedad o tu seas empleado en ella.

Cualquier calefactor te sirve, con la precaución de que NO sea metálico, salvo oro o platino 

No se si 139$ en México es mucho o poco dinero, si es mucho, puedes reemplazar el calefactor por un tubo de ensayo de vidrio (Pyrex) con unas resistencias dentro y lleno de arena lo conectas a la red eléctrica y en un rato te calentarán la solución.


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ago 15, 2010)

hola fogo se me ocurre meter en un vaso de precipitado una resistencia para cafetera electrica y arena como vez fogo? un saludo
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2010)

PAKO_YANKE dijo:


> hola fogo se me ocurre meter en un vaso de precipitado una resistencia para cafetera electrica y arena como vez fogo? un saludo....


Demasiada potencia (A mi gusto). Con unos 20/40W calientas y sin riesgos.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2010)

Para cosas chicas (me refiero a poca cantidad, no más de dos o tres), poner el recipiente del cloruro a baño de María me resulta lo más simple y rápido a mí.
En 20 minutos está todo listo: Agua caliente, tacho con cloruro calentado y terminado el/los PCB/s, se guarda el cloruro y se tira el agua tibia.

Ya si hay que mantenerlo caliente por un rato laaaaargo... Vamos por el calentador 

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Para cosas chicas (me refiero a poca cantidad, no más de dos o tres), poner el recipiente del cloruro a baño de María me resulta lo más simple y rápido a mí.....


Eso siempre y cuando tu esposa te deje entrar a la cocina con el percloruro, que NO es mi caso.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 15, 2010)

Llevo una pava con agua caliente hasta el taller y uso dos recipientes.
Cloruro en la cocina no... Puede ser fatal


----------



## rtolmo (Ago 15, 2010)

Saben, me funciono muy bien fue en papel glossy (papel fotografia) el mas economico en Chile me salio 5 lucas los 25 en lapiz lopez. fotocopie en este papel el PCB lo traspase con la plancha a la placa de cobre en el mas caliente y fuerte no mas bien cargado y deje unos 5 minutos la plancha. Luego con una esponga con percloruro un poco no mas lo paso por la placa un rato, vuelvo a agregar percloruro esto lo hago cada vez que esta la esponga saturada de cobre. y listo no mas de 5 minutos y tu placa perfecta. aaaa y gastas la nada misma de percloruro no necesitas empapar la esponga solo la puntita. Resulta....


----------



## PAKO_YANKE (Ago 16, 2010)

gracias cacho voy a hacerlo al famoso estilo baño maria aver que resultados da pero tambien voy a conseguir el calentador de peceras


----------



## diodo 94 (Ago 16, 2010)

eso de la plancha yo lo hice  pero no se yo cuando trabajo con circuitos impresos lo hago con tinta indeleble plantilla de circulos y demas y despues lo coloco en un recipiente con cloruro ferrico  ybue asi


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola: Pasaba por aquí, y ya que estamos cuento mi experiencia:

Siempre he hecho los PCB con fotosensible. Pero…. Dado la crisis, y la mayor cantidad de placas a realizar, decidí retomar el método del tóner, que tantos disgustos me había dado en su momento.
Tentador fue la sugerencia (no recuerdo de quien, pero seguro fue en éste foro) de la: “filmina”
La verdad que quedaba perfecto pero, solo la mitad que quedaba en la placa, el resto se arrancaba al tratar de despegar la filmina. Probé todo tipo de papel (excepto el siliconado que menciona Cacho), y fracasé con todos.

Hasta que recordé un dato (muyyyyy viejo) que jamás había podido llevar a la práctica.
Tratar la hoja de *papel común* con aceite de cocina (en aquel entonces hacía las copias en una tienda, ¿se imaginan caer con la hoja chorreando aceite?)
Pero ahora que tengo una laser ….la cosa es así de simple.

Paso con un algodón el aceite sobre la hoja, hasta que queda pareja y translucida.
La paso por la impresora SIN IMPRIMIR NADA. (PARA HOMOGENEIZAR)
Luego imprimo y plancha……
Es lo mejor que logré hasta ahora. 

La próxima: para sacar el papel la pondré un poco en HONa, -puede ser que ayude-.

Con respecto al atacador, aquí hace rato que no venden FeCl3. Sino el llamado “atacador rápido”, ya mencionado en el tema pero, es un *robo* y *no es reutilizable* (el primero lo preparé *todo* como dicen las instrucciones, y lo tuve que tirar habiendo hecho una sola plaquita).

Pero ¿Qué es éste mágico y costosísimo producto?

Ni más ni menos que uno ya expuesto en este hilo: HCl mas un oxidante.
*Ventajas*: el HCl y el H2O2 100V son muyyyy baratos y el proceso se hace *en frio y muy rápido*.Sin burbujas ni calentadores. 

No estoy refutando ningún otro método, solo les cuento mi experiencia.
Un Saludo.

PD: dejé de usar Flux.... pero eso lo dejo para la próxima.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 17, 2010)

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> Hola: Pasaba por aquí, y ya que estamos cuento mi experiencia:
> 
> Siempre he hecho los PCB



Lo de meter una hoja aceitosa en la impresora........no sé .....no sé..........

Te quedaron muy chulos los PCB´s...........

Saludos.


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 17, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Lo de meter una hoja aceitosa en la impresora........no sé .....no sé..........
> 
> Si lo sé ....si lo sé ..... no pasa nada, por eso lo publiqué y lo sigo usando
> Lo de "chorreando aceite" fue una broma
> ...


 
PD: me di cuenta que eras del barrio por lo de "chulos"


----------



## Basalto (Ago 26, 2010)

Sigo sin enterarme, ¿la capa donde va marcada los componentes solo se puede hacer pegando con algo de cola un papel transparente donde van serigrafiados?. Esto es lo que saque de conclusión despues de utilizar el buscador, para leerme todos los post de circuitos impresos. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2010)

Si utilizas placa fotosensible, es fotosensible por las dos caras aunque en una no tenga cobre. Yo las serigrafiaba así.
Si no usas fotosensible supongo que valdrá el invento de la plancha y el toner, lo que no se es si el toner es conductor, debería de serlo. Si es así cuidado con hacer un corto con la serigrafía.


----------



## Basalto (Ago 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias Scooter. Entonces lo meto en la insoladora con la transparencia de los componentes y a continuación lo baño en revelador. Gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 26, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Si utilizas placa fotosensible, es fotosensible por las dos caras aunque en una no tenga cobre. Yo las serigrafiaba así.
> Si no usas fotosensible supongo que valdrá el invento de la plancha y el toner, lo que no se es si el toner es conductor, debería de serlo. Si es así cuidado con hacer un corto con la serigrafía.




en todas las placas la tinta o toner no es el conductor es solo una mascara para poder sacar el cobre no impreso con la tinta el cobre sobrante se saca con el cloruro ferrico o acido muriatico busca en internet o en el foro que vas a encontrarlos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> en todas las placas la tinta o toner no es el conductor es solo una mascara para poder sacar el cobre no impreso con la tinta el cobre sobrante se saca con el cloruro ferrico o acido muriatico busca en internet o en el foro que vas a encontrarlos


Exacto, igualmente, si bien el toner no es conductor este se remueve al hacer la limpieza final previa al armado.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 26, 2010)

basalto tambien se puede hacer transfiriendo el toner  con la plancha a el la do de los componentescomo lo explican en esta pagina
http://www.robotic-lab.com/blog/tutoriales/como-fabricar-circuitos-impresos/ 
yo los hago asi solo que limpio la placa primer solo con media esponjilla y luego la lavola  otra mit con jabon axion limon dead  de  la esponjilla

o tambien se pueden hacer usando una plantilla de serigrafia


----------



## Basalto (Ago 27, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todas, creo que ya me ha quedado claro


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2010)

Ya se que el toner se usa para proteger al cobre de el ácido. Pero si además lo usas como serigrafía por la otra cara no tengo del todo claro que no conduzca nada de nada; el toner es carbón muy fino y el carbón se usa para hacer resistencias.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 27, 2010)

no conduce nada de nada, yo lo acabo de comprobar con un multimetro


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2010)

RAFAELSAYAYIN dijo:


> no conduce nada de nada, yo lo acabo de comprobar con un multimetro


Ojo al piojo.
Si bien el toner en *condiciones normales NO es conductor*, eso no quiere decir que sea un buen aislante.
En ciertas condiciones puede llegar a conducir, por ejemplo si se degrada químicamente por exceso de Tiempo+Temperatura (Mas que con la plancha) se vuelve algo conductor.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 27, 2010)

en todo caso si e toner no toca ni las pistas ni niguna pata de ningun componente todo va a funcionar pecfecto , pues yo hasta el momento he hecho como 4 asi y funcionan perfectamente


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2010)

Pues eso, por si acaso yo evitaría que la serigrafía tocase pads y no la pondría de toner en caso de hacer una placa de doble cara.
Si alguien tiene una impresora de CDs que pruebe a imprimir en placas a ver si va.


----------



## Pelarson (Ago 30, 2010)

solo para adicionar algo nomas..
+ si quema // es acido
+si da sensación jabonosa> es base 
(no recomiendo andar probando cual es cual!!ja ) 
+ si trabajan con acidos o bases fuertes, no usen anteojos de contactos, o en su defecto utilicen proteccion adecuada,, un cambio de ph por vapores puede terminar por adherirles el lente ala cornea.. Al menos era una medida de protección en mis laboratorios de quimica en la facu.
saludos


----------



## Leann (Nov 1, 2010)

Alguien probo el metodo de atacado con esponja??
en el cual, se vierte el cloruro de hierro (III) en la esponja, y se frota suavemente sobre la parte de la placa a atacar...
dicen que es mucho mas rapido (alrededor de 2 a 5 min) y mas controlado (para que no se pase el tiempo y se dañen los campos o islas)


----------



## juan c (Nov 2, 2010)

nada... ¿es verdad que si se puede?


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 2, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> Alguien probo el metodo de atacado con esponja??
> en el cual, se vierte el cloruro de hierro (III) en la esponja, y se frota suavemente sobre la parte de la placa a atacar...
> dicen que es mucho mas rapido (alrededor de 2 a 5 min) y mas controlado (para que no se pase el tiempo y se dañen los campos o islas)



yo probe eso sirve pero si haces el metodo del papel comun y la plancha se peude correr el toner


----------



## Leann (Nov 5, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> yo probe eso sirve pero si haces el metodo del papel comun y la plancha se peude correr el toner



emmm no entendi bien lo me quisiste decir...

funco?? o se te corroen los campos??

que metodo tenes q*UE* usar??


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2010)

Es sencillísimo; si vas pasando una esponja puedes rayar la protección del cobre, ya sea fotosensible, toner o rotulador. Sumergido es mas difícil que lo estropees.


----------



## Leann (Nov 7, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Es sencillísimo; si vas pasando una esponja puedes rayar la protección del cobre, ya sea fotosensible, toner o rotulador. Sumergido es mas difícil que lo estropees.



uhh, gracias maestro... yo pensaba que tenia algun procedimiento especifico...

muy bueno el aporte...

ahh otra cosa, en la drogueria me venderan cloruro ferrico??
porque yo compro en la casa de electronica, y alguien dijo que en la drogueria venden a menor costo..
muchas gracias


----------



## Scooter (Nov 7, 2010)

No, pero agua oxigenada y salfumant venden en todas partes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> ......ahh otra cosa, en la drogueria me venderan cloruro ferrico??
> porque yo compro en la casa de electronica, y alguien dijo que en la drogueria venden a menor costo.....


No en las droguerías que venden remedios.
Si es una casa de venta de productos químicos lo consigues y es muy económico.


----------



## Leann (Nov 13, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No en las droguerías que venden remedios.
> Si es una casa de venta de productos químicos lo consigues y es muy económico.



ahhh gracias por el aporte... el martes fui a la drogueria de la esquina de mi casa... y me dice el tipo, "no nene, aca no vendemos eso..." jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2010)

Leann dijo:


> ahhh gracias por el aporte... el martes fui a la drogueria de la esquina de mi casa... y me dice el tipo, "no nene, aca no vendemos eso..." jaja


Posiblemente en Villa Mercedes lo consigas

Quimica Cuyo Srl (Productos Químicos)
Pueyrredón 2395, Villa Mercedes, San Luis - Teléfono: (02657) 43-5497


----------



## YAO 04 (Nov 14, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Sacando una fotocopia de un circuito sobre el papel Glossy en una fotocopiadora y usando el metodo de la plancha. Funciona?




buen tema:

Lo ideal  seria que hicieramos las placas nostros y no que las compraramos hechas, en mi caso he tenido algunas experiencias y bueno al comienzo las placas quedaman mal,las pistas eran muy debiles o el quedaban porosas es decir con espacios sin cobre porq*UE* dejaba mucho tiempo la placa en el acido, pero despues de practicar las placas quedan bien.

apuntare pasoa paso el procedimiento por si alguien se intereza:

1- Imprimir el circuito ( siempre uso propalcote de 200g y por una sola cara,porq*UE* tambien hay propalcote por las dos caras pero no es recomendable), impresion laser.

2- Despues de tener un buen impreso,paso al metodo de la plancha, pero antes de empezar a planchar, recorto el papel a la medida de la placa para ahorar trabajo, al planchar se debe apoyar con fuerza para que el circuito pegue bien, es importante que el tiempo del planchado sea mas o menos de 25 minutos o mas, asi aseguramos que el circuito pegue bien.

3- despues de planchar, inmediatamente se sumerge la placa en un recipiente con agua para que el papel se despegue, este es uno de los pasos mas importantes!!!! porq*UE* si no despegas bien el papel te tiras las pistas.
Debes dejar la placa en el agua hasta que veas que el papel esta completamente humedesido, en ese momento empiezas a retirar el papel con mucho cuidado, nunca levantes el papel desde las esquinas, solo frota con tus dedos el papel, puedes ver que van saliendo  rollitos de papel, haslo asi hasta terminar si no desprende facil sumergelo de nuevo en agua, con paciencia no es dificil.

4-ahora tenes un circuito impreso,listo para el ataque quimico, pero antes fijate si todas las pistas estan bien y si hay alguna q*UE* dañada dibujala con marcador.

5- para el ataque quimico usa un recipiente plastico es la mejor opcion,pon a calentar el agua, es mas rapido con agua caliente,(agua= 1/3 de la cantidad de acido ferrico), cuando el agua este tibia incorpora el acido, deja q*UE* se caliente bien ( sin dejar que llegue al punto de ebullicion), sumerge la placa y la dejas ahi el tiempo necesario, para que el proceso demore menos mueve el recipiente para que el cobre llegue a todos lados, no la dejes mucho tiempo se porq*UE* te puede quedar con poros.

6- cuando veas que esta lista sacala y ponla a secar.

7- despues cuando ya este seca, limpiala con algo de tela, para quitar polvo o cosas asi.

8- ahora debes lijarla, para eso siempre uso una esponja de brillo (asi la llamamos en Colombia, es lo que usan las mamás para brillar la ollas, es como una especie de algodon, o lana, obviamente de finos hilos de aluminio), es buenisima para eso no rara la placa y es muy barata.Debes lijar hasta que el circuito quede bien y eso es todo.

9- pasamos a perforar y quedo lista la placa.

por cierto en algunas ocasiones cuando trabajas circuitos impresos doble cara, debes tener en cuenta q*UE* si alguna pista no conduce debes pasar un hilo de cobre desde la parte superior donde van los componentes hasta la parte inferior y soldar, y asi solucionas el problema, o si te tiras una pista perforando puedes hacer un puente con un hilo de cobre y lo pegas con una bolsa plastica. ( quemas la bolsa con cuidado y esos puntos de plastico q*UE *caen te serviran para pegar el cobre a la placa, es muy util para arreglar las placas.

bueno espero les sirva de algo, disculpen tanta palabreria, y gracias por su informacion 

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2010)

Hay unas cosas que no termino de entender del método que describís, no las había visto antes en ninguna descripción:


YAO 04 dijo:


> 2- Despues de tener un buen impreso,paso al metodo de la plancha, pero antes de empezar a planchar, recorto el papel a la medida de la placa para ahorar trabajo, al planchar se debe apoyar con fuerza para que el circuito pegue bien...


Antes de eso, ¿no limpiás el cobre de ninguna manera?. ¿No lo pulís con una lija muy fina o lana de acero?


YAO 04 dijo:


> ...es importante que el tiempo del planchado sea mas o menos de 25 minutos o mas, asi aseguramos que el circuito pegue bien.


 Eso es muchísimo tiempo de planchado. En mi caso no suelo planchar más de 2,5 minutos. Como mucho, 5 minutos.
¿Tu plancha da la temperatura necesaria?


YAO 04 dijo:


> 5- para el ataque quimico usa un recipiente plastico es la mejor opcion,pon a calentar el agua, es mas rapido con agua caliente,(agua= 1/3 de la cantidad de acido ferrico), cuando el agua este tibia incorpora el acido, deja q*UE* se caliente bien ( sin dejar que llegue al punto de ebullicion)...


¿Cómo hacés esta parte? ¿Cómo calentás el aguna una vez que tiene la mezcla con el cloruro?
Por otro lado, no me parece una buena opción diluir el ácido: Trada más tiempo en atacar el cobre y cada vez que lo uses se diluye más.
Así es esperable que tengas problemas con la porosidad de las pistas.

Saludos


----------



## Leann (Nov 21, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Posiblemente en Villa Mercedes lo consigas
> 
> Quimica Cuyo Srl (Productos Químicos)
> Pueyrredón 2395, Villa Mercedes, San Luis - Teléfono: (02657) 43-5497



muchas gracias fogonazo por el aporte... queda a unas cuadras de mi depto donde estudio asi que me voy a pegar una vuelta...


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2011)

Buenas,

He visto este video en youtube y me ha llamado la atencion: 




¿El polvo blanco del principio del video que es? ¿Cual es este metodo?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Vim clorex: http://www.proyectotesis.com/cms/in...nizanatesdesinfectantesbarcericidas&Itemid=64
Un limpiador de los de toda la vida; es un polvillo algo abrasivo y desengrasande usado para limpiar sartenes y cosas así. Mi abuela lo usaba a diario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

El polvo es un limpiador (justamente en polvo) ligeramente abrasivo algún derivado de la *piedra pomez *

Detalle de las lámparas que emplea en la exposición de las PCB´s: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lamparas-uv-onda-corta-bajo-costo-50649/


*Edit:*
Por estas latitudes el mismo producto se llamaba "Puloil", pero ya no existe, algo que me dio resultado es el usado es el "CIF Cremoso" junto con "Virulana", viruta de acero, la mas fina.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesante, ese polvo limpiador ¿da buenos resultados limpiando la placa para transferirle el toner? ¿Alguien lo sabe? Yo utilizo acetona, pero no estaria mal probar otro producto.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 2, 2011)

Seguramente. Es algo mas elaborado que el polvo de piedra pómez; aparte de abrasivo es algo jabonoso. Hay varias marcas de cosas semejantes. Ajax también lo hace, suele estar como limpiador de sartenes u ollas. Es muy barato, lo puedes tocar con la mano sin pegas y apenas huele.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Interesante, ese polvo limpiador ¿da buenos resultados limpiando la placa para transferirle el toner? ¿Alguien lo sabe? Yo utilizo acetona, pero no estaria mal probar otro producto.



La acetona es solo desengrasante, NO quita, por ejemplo, manchas de óxido del cobre.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 2, 2011)

> La acetona es solo desengrasante, NO quita, por ejemplo, manchas de óxido del cobre.


Ya vale, digamos que los polvos esos son para cosas gordas..


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Ya vale, digamos que los polvos esos son para cosas gordas..



Correcto, yo el material base lo compro por placa entera 100 * 100Cm, y tardo bastante en gastarlo, cuando estoy llegando a los últimos cortes, debido al tiempo, se le hizo una cubierta de óxido durísimo e inmune al percloruro.
Ahí es donde aplico lija muy fina y luego el pulidor con viruta de acero.


----------



## kilermenjose (Feb 2, 2011)

Mira yo lo unico que uso para quitar ese oxido que se forma por "Pegarle los dedos" o por el tiempo en las baquelitas es Viruta de acero (asi creo que se llama por allá) y jabon de lavar platos o jabon para lavar la ropa o etc. Y da MUY BUENOS resultados, deja la placa muy limpia!


----------



## daweroner1 (Feb 9, 2011)

hola amigos
yo uso abrillantador de cobre para limbiar mis pcb lo pueden consegir en cualquier plomeria
es pero y les sirba de algo a mi me funciono bien

saludos


----------



## luchosexto (Feb 14, 2011)

El que da muy buenos resultados es el pulidor de ollas en polvo, yo lo utilizo para todo, incluso luego de haber trabajado con aceite quemado y grasa industrial es muy bueno para lavarse las manos (aunque no es recomendable sitado en el envase). En las placas he obtenido magnificos resultados antes y despues del ácido.

Saludos


----------



## Javisco (Feb 16, 2011)

En mis años de universidad, tenia que entregar un proyecto urgentemente para mi mala suerte tenia otras cosas mas importantes que hacer y al ultimo quedo mi proyecto, ya tenia diagrama del circuito pero no tenia las hojas especiales para imprimirlo, asi que como ultimo recurso lo imprimi en una hoja opalina claro con impresora laser y despues lo junte con la placa y lo planche con una plancha comun y corriente....y me quedo de 10 el circuito impreso


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 16, 2011)

Es cierto. Por ahí tiene que ver el tipo de papel usado para la transferencia. Pero a mí, por lo menos, me funciona bien con hojas comunes A4 de 70Grs/m2. Eso sí, no todos los tonners se despegan facilmente de la hoja para transferirse al cobre. 

Por eso, imprimo en Inkjet, y fotocopio en Tonner, siempre en el mismo lugar, porque ya sé que ahí funciona bien.

Saludos. Muy interesante el thread.

Nos _vemos_.


----------



## negroman (Mar 23, 2011)

Muy lindo el video pero se pasa todo el dia para hacer unas placas, yo desde que imprimo hasta que tengo la placa pronta para agujerear no me lleva mas de media hora. Algo a tener en cuenta, que el mostro del video no lo hace, que es usar guantes en todo el proceso de limpiado de la placa, la grasitud de los dedos es facil de dejarla estampada en la placa y el cobre se oxida facilmente. Yo me compro unos guantes quirurgicos descartables en la farmacia que salen chirolas e incluso los uso mientras ataco con el acido para proteger las manos. Para imprimir uso una lexmark optra E312, papel coteado de 90g o menos semi brillante, solo limpio la placa con esponja de acero(pero voy a probar el pulidor en polvo) y antes de imprimir la limpio con acetona. Espero sirvan los datos. Saludos......


----------



## gerardo tovar (Abr 27, 2011)

hola amigos.    disculpen alguien sabe que se hace con el cloruro ferrico que ya esta usado?   *gracias*


----------



## biopic (Abr 27, 2011)

pues no se si este en lo correcto si no pues corrijanme por favor, pero segun yo se neutraliza con sosa y ya lo puedes tirar al caño y que bueno que alguien se peroucupe por nuestra madre tierra  un saludo


----------



## Profeta89 (May 1, 2011)

Muy bueno lo pondre en practica en mi siguiente proyecto 

Gracias


----------



## Rogelio16 (May 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se puede, ya lo intente hace rato y no se transfiere bien la imagen.
> 
> Esto si se puede
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/imprimir-pcb-s-forma-directa-11452/



Por principio de funcionamiento no se puede, eso funciona con tecnología fotoelectromecánica, y antes de pasar el toner sobre el papel, la cara que no se imprime, se carga positivamente.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jun 7, 2011)

pregunta: cuando se usa el cloruro ferrico, se puede guardar de vuelta en una botella para usar mas adelante para otra placa?


----------



## Ne555e (Jun 7, 2011)

Yo tengo dos envases. Uno con Cloruro Férrico sin usar y el otro es para ir echando el Cloruro que he estado usando, entonces lo voy reciclando hasta que diga basta!! Cuando el proceso de grabado se hace más lento, es hora de desecharlo. No los mezclo. 
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 7, 2011)

y cuando el proceso de grabado se hace mas lento.............a calentar un poco el cloruro uqe todavia sirve!!!!!!


----------



## Deego (Jun 9, 2011)

Creo que el método de la esponja para atacar con cloruro férrico la placa borra las lineas que se han estampado con la plancha cierto??? Porque yo veo que en los videos y en algunos comentarios que proponen ideas que se ven tan sencillas como pasar un cepillo para quitar el papel, y el de la  esponja veo que es muy rápido, pero repito, esto no borraría las lineas???


----------



## Scooter (Jun 9, 2011)

Pues yo creo que si, mejor lo sumerges


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 9, 2011)

el cepillo de dientes para sacar el papel, abajo del chorro de agua de la canilla, cuando el papel esta bien mojado, es la mejor forma para sacar todo el papel de la placa.

lo de la esponja ni idea, siempre las hice con la bandejita y la placa sumergida


----------



## janemeto (Jun 13, 2011)

una pregunta, como se llama la pintura que se utiliza para realizar la serigrafia? gracias.


----------



## g.corallo (Jun 15, 2011)

quimico resistente o otra tinta que resista el cloruro ferrico


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 15, 2011)

El marcador edding 3000 usaba hace tiempo atrás para armar mis placas.
Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 15, 2011)

edding 400, edding 404, uni ball(esta ultima me resulto buenisima)


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory (Jun 17, 2011)

janemeto dijo:


> una pregunta, como se llama la pintura que se utiliza para realizar la serigrafia? gracias.



En Colombia se consigue este marcador Sharpie, es el que yo uso para repasar las lineas.
Pero normalmente me queda bien usando la plancha  y la tinta del toner resiste bien el ataque quimico.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

janemeto dijo:


> una pregunta, como se llama la pintura que se utiliza para realizar la serigrafia? gracias.


Tenes por un lado la laca fotosensible, que es la que se utiliza para el metódo fotográfico, esa laca se utilza en serigrafia para hacer los marcos con que depositar la tinta, en serigrafia.
Cuado se hacen grandes series se utilza el mismo sistema, y lo que se deja en el cobre es tinta serigráfica, de igual modo se adhiera la máscara antisoldante e idem para dibujar los componentes pero el andverso

Si lo que deseas es hacer una o unas pocas lo mejor es utilzar un filmina que puedes imprimir en una chorro de tinta o una láser, y que te da la ventaja de utilzar repetidas veces, y utilzas la laca o emuslón fotosensible(tenes que fijarte porque hay para trabajar con negativo y positivo)


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Jul 2, 2011)

me parece muy complicado tu procedimiento yo lo hago distinto la placa la meto en acido nitrico y es efectivo y rapido!!!


----------



## Ajer (Jul 8, 2011)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Sacando una fotocopia de un circuito sobre el papel Glossy en una fotocopiadora y usando el metodo de la plancha. Funciona?



Si funciona, aunque las pistas llegan a desvanecerse si dejamos mucho tiempo la plancha sobre el papel. Ademas el papel en ocasiones llega a quedar pegado.
Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sobre las concentraciones de los compuestos.

-Revelador: sosa cáustica en agua destilada; pero ¿en qué concentración?

-Atacador: Tricloruro de hierro en agua destilada, pero ¿en qué concentración?

Yo tengo FeCl3 al 56% (en masa creo), pero sobre todo me interesa el hidróxido.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Sobre las concentraciones de los compuestos.
> 
> -Revelador: sosa cáustica en agua destilada; pero ¿en qué concentración?
> 
> ...



Revelador: Agua del grifo con una cucharadita de café por litro de escamas de sosa (si falta añade un poco, si sobra no tiene solución) Se puede guardar mas veces.

Atacador: Salfumant y agua oxigenada "delmercadona" concentración "tal cual". Se puede usar una vez


----------



## Josefe17 (Jul 14, 2011)

Preferiría usar atacador lento (Cloruro férrico, percloruro de hierro), ya que ya lo tengo por probar, lo de la sosa es al 1% en masa (10 g de NaOH por cada kg de agua; realmente no es un 1% en masa, sino un 0,9900 [periódica pura] % en masa, ya que divides entre la masa total, soluto + disolvente) o algo así.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2011)

Pues me alegro, yo siempre lo he disuelto "a puñaos"


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 14, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Atacador: Salfumant y agua oxigenada "delmercadona" concentración "tal cual". Se puede usar una vez



Caunto es  "Tal cual" de concentracion?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 15, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> Caunto es  "Tal cual" de concentracion?



Dale un vistazo a _esto._

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2011)

"Tal cual" es "de la botella a la cubeta"
A ojo 50% de cada
También puedes usar agua oxigenada 30 volumenes que es la que usan las peluqueras para decolorar, la de 110 vol hay que rebajarla porque fulmina las pistas en 1"


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 23, 2011)

Yo he hecho similar a fogonazo pero a una escala menor, lo he hecho con una garrafita de 1Lt un airador de pecera algo pequeño esto podria ayudar a los que no hacen algo mu grande que a decir verdad en esta garrafita cabe muy bien una placa de 10x10 aqui les dejo una foto.


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Ago 7, 2011)

jaja yo me acuerdo *QUE* antes en mi colegio usabamos maskintape para hacer las placas era algo rustico y compli*C*ado! pero *LL*ego un alumno nuevo con el metodo de planchado *QUE* es el *QU*e usamos actualmente! hacemos el ataque de acido con el acido nitrico y el muriatico no se si ustedes los utilizan? jeje


----------



## Azlan (Ago 8, 2011)

yo que me encuentro estudiando actualmente el metodo que me enseñaron es hacer el diseño en el PCB lo imprimimos en papel propalcote se plancha y luego utilizamos el percloruro de hierro. Todas mis placas han quedado muy bien es que utilizar los diseños hechos en computador le da muy buena presentacion a la placa.


----------



## leterey (Sep 2, 2011)

bueno, aca les comento lo que hago, utilizo el acido nitrico para el ataque y es muy efectivo, ademas no hay que hacerle burbujas y tampoco calentarlo. y tambien es muy rapido, solo le agrego algo de agua para mitigarle un poquito el efecto ya que es muy pero muy potente...

saludos


----------



## Deego (Sep 28, 2011)

Saludos amigos!! he leído todas el hilo completo.  La primera vez que participé del mismo no lo hice, pero ahora si he visto todos sus comentarios y consejos.  He tenido varios problemas principalmente con el ataque químico.  Acá en mi ciudad compramos unas pequeñas bolsitas de Cloruro Férrico que venden en los sitios de electrónica.  No cuenta ni un dólar, es muy barata, pero en este momento no recuerdo cual es la cantidad que viene.  Lo que yo hago es calentar el agua, después de eso agrego todo el contenido de la bolsita (el cloruro viene en polvo) y revuelvo. Después meto la baquelita y empiezo a mover la mezcla. Todo bien, el problema es que me demoro más de 3 HORAS con cualquier placa.  

He visto varias posibles soluciones a mi problema, y pienso implementar la de Fogonazo de la pecera, es más ya compre el aireador, me valió 15 mil pesos colombianos, (7.87 dolares) con la piedrita que genera burbujas.  También compre un recipiente de 2 litros en el cual pretendo probar este método.  Lo que no pude conseguir fue el calefactor de peceras, no se, de pronto se me ocurrió que puedo calentar una varilla de metal con el cautín y sumergir parte de esta varilla en la mezcla.  Eso lo probaré en unas horas que amanezca (ya es pasada la medianoche en colombia).

En cuanto a lo expresado anteriormente del tiempo de planchado, también he comprobado que 5 mins por lo menos para la plancha que tengo, que está buena, no son suficientes.  La última vez demoré como dijeron por ahí 25 mins y de esa manera el toner quedaba bien adherido.  Yo se que muchos pegarán el grito diciendo que es mucho tiempo, pero hasta ahora no he tenido problemas por placas dañadas.  

Espero que todo esto que probaré funcione, les contaré como me fue, tomaré algunas fotos y volveré por estos lados lo más pronto posible.


----------



## Limbo (Sep 28, 2011)

> Todo bien, el problema es que me demoro más de 3 HORAS con cualquier placa.


Eso es muchisimo... ¿que proporcion de agua/cloruro haces?


----------



## Deego (Sep 28, 2011)

EXITO!!! Señores, he probado el método de fogonazo de las burbujas con el motor de pecera y me ha funcionado muy bien.   Lo que hice fue lo siguiente:

1. Puse a calentar agua, por estar haciendo otras cosas la dejé hervir, entonces me tocó mezclarla con fría para tener agua tibia casi caliente.  

2. Tomé un recipiente (el cual voy a mostrar en las fotos que subiré al final de este post), y lo llené con aproximadamente 1 litro de agua. 

3. Con las bolsitas de cloruro férrico que venden acá en mi ciudad,  mezclé ese agua con una de ellas, y agregué un poco más de otra.

4. Conecté el motorcito o aireador de peceras con la piedrita que genera burbujas al fondo de la mezcla mencionada.

5. Tomé el cautín y le abrí un agujero al recipiente en la parte superior para poder meter el alambre para sostener la baquelita según el método de fogonazo.

6. Sumergí la baquelita para que quedara casi en la superficie, por encima de la piedrita que genera las burbujas.

7. Esperé aproximadamente 10 minutos y empecé a notar cambio, una gran cantidad de cobre se había ido. El total del tiempo gastado para que todo el cobre de la placa se fuera fue de aproximadamente 30 minutos.

No utilicé ningún calefactor adicional, simplemente con el agua a la temperatura inicial que obviamente se fue enfriando, pero al parecer las burbujas hicieron un grandioso trabajo.  Se me iba pasando la medida de cloruro férrico, creo, porque al parecer algo del marcador de tinta indeleble se estaba borrando.  Afortunadamente fue muy pequeño y la mezcla no alcanzó a llevarse ninguna pista.  La próxima vez ya sé que la medida es la misma cantidad de agua, una bolsa del polvo de cloruro férrico mas un poco más. Muchas gracias a Fogonazo, primera vez que quemo una placa sin demorarme más de 3 horas   .


----------



## leterey (Sep 28, 2011)

una pregunta deego, ese polvo que usas es reutilizable?


----------



## Deego (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola leterey. Aún no he probado si ese polvito de cloruro férrico es reutilizable, pero supongo que si, pues a lo largo de este hilo he visto comentarios acerca que esta mezcla se puede volver a usar varias veces hasta que su poder corrosivo se vaya perdiendo.  Para verificar eso no la he botado sino que la he guardado para una próxima ocasión y comprobar por mi mismo si es verdad que se puede utilizar nuevamente en otras placas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2011)

Deego dijo:


> Hola leterey. Aún no he probado si ese polvito de cloruro férrico es reutilizable, pero supongo que si, pues a lo largo de este hilo he visto comentarios acerca que esta mezcla se puede volver a usar varias veces hasta que su poder corrosivo se vaya perdiendo.  Para verificar eso no la he botado sino que la he guardado para una próxima ocasión y comprobar por mi mismo *si es verdad que se puede utilizar nuevamente* en otras placas.



No lo tires, se puede emplear muchas veces y además reciclable.


----------



## leterey (Sep 29, 2011)

muchas gracias, voy a empezar a usarlo, ya que el acido nitrico que uso actualmente me toca viajar a comprarlo a otra parte aumentando los costos$$...
saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2011)

leterey dijo:


> muchas gracias, voy a empezar a usarlo, ya que el acido nitrico que uso actualmente me toca viajar a comprarlo a otra parte aumentando los costos$$...
> saludos...



No es ácido nítrico, es *clorhídrico* (Nombre común *muriático*) que es mucho mas fácil de conseguir.
Igualmente desaconsejo el empleo de ácido para este trabajo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2011)

Vale que el ácido es peligroso pero el percloruro tampoco es agua bendita.
El ácido lo venden como artículo de limpieza común y no es mucho mas peligroso que la lejía o el amoniaco.
Yo he probado todas las combinaciones: Atacador "profesional", también el percloruro con máquina comercial por espuma de percloruro; bomba, resistencia, posición en pendiente de la placa etc etc y "nunca mais"; atacador casero forever, osea agua oxigenada común y salfumant común. Como mucho agua oxigenada de peluquería 30vol ya que la de 110vol es muy cara, peligrosa y hay que diluir.
Pero bueno, para gustos los colores.


----------



## mfi (Jul 20, 2013)

Hola, resulta que estoy empezando a implantar mis circuitos en las placas y estoy teniendo problemas.

Uso una insoladora que en realidad es un aparato para secar el esmalte de uñas, tiene luz UV, es esta:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/LAMPARA-UV-SE...d9c9aca&_uhb=1

Pienso este no es el problema.

Despues para el grabado utilizo acido, agua oxigenada 110vol y rebajo con agua del grifo, el proceso es el tipico que hai por internet, pero las pistas se me acaban tramando, no salen perfectas, en este enlace tengo dos fotos de como queda la placa, no me deja subirlas aqui otra vez...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/crees-temas-nuevos-cuando-ya-existen-101994/

A ver si me podeis aconsejar.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 20, 2013)

No mencionas el tiempo en que lo dejas en el acido. Ademas se ve que el impreso esta con lineas dentadas.


----------



## mfi (Jul 20, 2013)

pues lo tengo mientras no desaparezca el cobre, no comprobé el tiempo, el impreso tiene algun defectillo pero no creo que por eso salga mal el atacado, no?


----------



## pepin2 (Jul 21, 2013)

mfi dijo:


> pues lo tengo mientras no desaparezca el cobre, no comprobé el tiempo, el impreso tiene algun defectillo pero no creo que por eso salga mal el atacado, no?



Creo que te quedas corto en el tiempo de insolacion. Prueba aumentandolo y creo que saldran bien. Para el atacado yo uso salfuman ( agua fuerte ), agua oxigenada 110 volumenes y agua templada en las mismas proporciones y en cuestion de 1 minuto +/- y me salen perfectas.
Saludos.


----------



## mfi (Jul 21, 2013)

Okey, probaré mañana y os contaré a ver como fue, muchas gracias


----------



## Basalto (Jul 22, 2013)

¿Que revelado utilizas?

En Electrosón en Vigo hay unos sobres por 1 euro de revelado, que puedes reutilizar y es mucho mejor que la preparación con sosa que se puede hacer uno en casa. Se nota mucha diferencia entre uno y otro.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 22, 2013)

Hasta donde se el revelador profesional es sosa en polvo en lugar de en escamas y como cien veces mas caro. Eso si, probablemente tenga la concentración adecuada.


----------



## Basalto (Jul 22, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Hasta donde se el revelador profesional es sosa en polvo en lugar de en escamas y como cien veces mas caro. Eso si, probablemente tenga la concentración adecuada.



Créeme que lo he hecho tanto casero y ajustando las concentraciones según los resultados y comprarlo en una tienda especializada. Y se nota mucha diferencia entre la calidad y velocidad del revelado, yo creo que el que se compra no solo es sosa.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 22, 2013)

Yo utilizo sosa en perlas comprada en drogerias y va de lujo. Referente al acido mejor dos partes de agua fuerte por una de agua oxigenada.

Saludos.


----------



## mfi (Jul 26, 2013)

solucionado, el problema es la impresora, la prueba que hice fue poner el circuito de papel cebolla doble, para que las pistas estuvieran más negras, ya que salian bastante claras y no tapaba bien la luz, probé todas las opciones al imprimir para ver si salia mejor pero nada, la solucion es imprimir por las dos caras el mismo circuito o poner dos papeles diferentes pegados.

saludos y gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 20, 2015)

Hola amigos, en referencia a este tema quería contarles algo que me ayudó mucho ayer en mi taller mientras construía una de mis placas.
Resulta que estoy construyendo un amplificador cuya placa es bastante grande (21 x 10 cm), y en el primer prototipo que hice, al sumergirla en el cloruro férrico éste perdió temperatura rápidamente por la gran superficie que ocupaba en la batea. Por esa cuestión, el tiempo de atacado del cobre se hizo largo y el proceso me dio mucho más trabajo del esperado.
En fin, ayer me disponía a fabricar un nuevo prototipo con las correcciones que hice al anterior y se me ocurrió iluminar la batea, ya con el cloruro y la placa sumergida, con una lámpara IR o infrarroja (de las que se usan en kinesiología) para disminuir el efecto de disipación superficial del líquido, y pude comprobar que funciona perfectamente, manteniendo constante la temperatura inicial y hasta incluso elevándola unos grados más si se la acerca lo suficiente.
Hasta ahora no sabía que eso funcionaba tan bien en ese problema, que intuyo les habrá sucedido alguna vez, así que lo comparto por si a alguien le sirve.
Saludos!


----------



## Shark (Sep 7, 2021)

Como puedo hacer cloruro ferrico en casa u otro acido que me sirva para preparar los impresos???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Shark (Sep 7, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


>



Muy bueno el video pero acá en Cuba esos productos están escasos 


Si conoce de otra variante... recuerde que vivo en un país con muchísima escasez.


----------

